# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2018



## Dan (1 Jul 2018 às 09:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2018 às 12:38)

caiu um aguaceiro moderado há uns minutos 
23.0ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2018 às 13:16)

O 1º dia de Julho segue bastante fresco, e com céu muito nublado.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2018 às 13:37)

22,4°C
60%
Vento com rajadas de SSW, média 8-12 Km/h








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Jul 2018 às 14:21)

Boa tarde, nem parece Julho, 25ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## bentanias (1 Jul 2018 às 14:50)

Entrar em Julho com chuva e temperaturas amenas é obra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2018 às 16:36)

A tarde aqui segue com vento modeado, diria até com rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h ou mais.


----------



## RickStorm (1 Jul 2018 às 18:03)

bentanias disse:


> Entrar em Julho com chuva e temperaturas amenas é obra.



Este tempo está como o Mundial de futebol...


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2018 às 18:04)

Chove fraco ns A1, Sacavém (vista para Sul)






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2018 às 18:21)

"Mau tempo, Coimbra.

Nacional 17, conhecida por Estra da Beira"


----------



## RStorm (1 Jul 2018 às 19:27)

Boa Tarde

Julho começa tímido, com céu nublado e temperatura amena. O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de SW. 
Junho terminou com *13,7 mm*. 

Mínima: *18,5ºC *
Máxima: *25,1ºC *

T. Atual: *21,3ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (1 Jul 2018 às 19:44)

Aguaceiro moderado 
Já rendeu os primeiros *0,3 mm* deste mês. 

EDIT 19:50 - Já parou! *0,6 mm  *


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2018 às 20:03)




----------



## remember (1 Jul 2018 às 23:50)

Boa noite, dia muito idêntico ao de ontem, vento de SSW, por vezes moderado! Rajada máxima de 24 km/h.
Máxima de 25.8ºC e mínima de 18.9ºC, sigo com 19.6ºC, 80% de HR e 1013 hPa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2018 às 00:45)

Junho terminou com *38,9 mm*, mais que o mês de Maio  e uma anomalia bem acima dos 200%. Acredito que grande parte do continente deva ter um mês chuvoso.

Julho contínua com os grãos de chuva da cut-off, acho que nem em Maio houve tantas frentes de seguida lol. 
*1 mm *acumulado
Máxima: *21,7ºC* (anomalia de -6ºC)
Mínima: *16ºC*

Temperatura para Julho deve continuar abaixo da média, principalmente nos próximos 3 dias, até ao final da semana. Levem os chapéus para a praia mas para se abrigarem da chuva


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jul 2018 às 10:29)

Bom dia pessoal,

Mais um dia cinzento,húmido e fresco ao amanhecer por Azeitão! Muito atípico para Jullho, já não à c* que aguente este tempinho Os chuviscos da manhã acumularam 0.3mm Ao contrário de ontem, hoje o vento de NW está calminho, mas ontem o vento de Sul trouxe rajadas perto dos 40km/h !








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2018 às 11:33)

Bom dia,
Hoje é mais uma manhã cinzenta, e fresca, e de vez em quando lá vai caíndo uns aguaceiros fracos, que apenas se sentem a cair no corpo.


----------



## remember (2 Jul 2018 às 12:01)

Bom dia,

Já não há pachorra para este tempo da tanga  Hoje o dia acordou mais fechado, o vento continua a notar-se de SSW, mas muito menos intenso para já.
19.2ºC de mínima, quase tropical sigo com 21.8ºC, 73% de HR e 1016 hPa. Já chuviscou, mal deu para molhar a estrada.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2018 às 12:10)

chuviscos fracos aqui  21.9ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2018 às 12:35)

Caiu aqui uns chuviscos que apenas molharam os vidros dos carros, duraram uns 4 minutos.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jul 2018 às 13:45)

Boa tarde!
Ehhh que tempinho mais aborrecido. 
É inadmissível estarmos já em Julho e não ter ido à praia uma única vez. 

Hoje, estão* 21,2°C *e o céu tem estado ameaçador:


----------



## RStorm (2 Jul 2018 às 17:22)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia cinzento e com temperatura amena, agora surgiram algumas abertas mas deve ser por pouco tempo. De madrugada ainda chuviscou, mas a estação não registou nada. O vento tem soprado fraco de SW.
Assim deverá continuar o mês de Outubro… perdão, Julho 

Mínima:* 18,0ºC*
Máxima: *25,2ºC*

T. Atual:* 24,7ºC*
HR: 55%
Vento: SW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2018 às 18:37)

Para quem não está de férias este tempo sabe a mel, sorry not sorry 

Máxima de* 22ºC.* Acumulado de *0,3 mm. *Há um ano estavam 33ºC eheh


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2018 às 19:35)

Boas,

*22,1ºC* de máxima
*0,3 mm* de acumulado

Neste momento Cascais segue com *20ºC *e vento fraco.
O calor vai continuar bem longe por estas paragens, basicamente é aproveitar o que ""há"".
A nortada está desligada por tempo indeterminável.

Estou curioso para ver o próximo boletim do IPMA... será que vão abordar o vendaval de nortada do dia 16 de Junho?..como não houve avisos talvez seja mais inteligente não falar.


----------



## remember (2 Jul 2018 às 23:29)

Boas a mínima já era 19ºC actuais. Máxima de 24.9ºC.
Ainda chegou a chover na segunda circular por volta das 14h. Acho que estamos enganados, qual Julho qual quê... Mais parece Abril ou Março


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2018 às 10:52)

Aqui a manhã acordou com nevoeiro, mas depressa se dissipou, o sol ainda se chegou a ver logo ao inicio da manhã, mas depressa ficou escondido pela nebulosidade.
De salintar o "enorme capacete", que a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros tem ainda em cima a esta hora.


----------



## remember (3 Jul 2018 às 12:58)

Cheguei agora da rua, que dias tão atípicos para a época. O dia até "acordou" com céu quase limpo, começou a aparecer nuvens e mais nuvens...
Vento fraco de SSW 3 km/h, 22.6ºC e 63% de HR.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jul 2018 às 15:06)

Boa tarde!
O dia segue ligeiramente mais quente que ontem. Estão *22,8°C*. 
As nuvens ameaçam, mas não passa disso mesmo:


----------



## RStorm (3 Jul 2018 às 19:40)

Boa Tarde

Dia solarengo e agradável, finalmente  Ainda assim houve algumas nuvens que marcaram presença nomeadamente a oeste.
O vento soprou fraco de NW, tendo sido temporariamente moderado a meio da tarde.

Mínima: *16,4ºC *
Máxima: *24,9ºC 
*
T. Atual: *23,2ºC *
HR: 45%
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## remember (3 Jul 2018 às 23:03)

Boas, máxima de 26.5ºC que deve estar inflacionada pela manutenção do RS.
Mínima de 16ºC, actual de 18.7ºC, 76% de HR e vento praticamente nulo de SSW.


----------



## remember (4 Jul 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia, segundo aguaceiro da manhã
Mínima de 17.3ºC, actual de 20.6ºC, 79% de HR e 1018 hPa.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Jul 2018 às 08:55)

Bom dia, belo verão este ano, fresco como eu gosto e ainda bem que as previsões já não mostram aquele calor tórrido, por aqui estão 18.8ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2018 às 10:11)

aguaceiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jul 2018 às 10:25)

Hoje é mais um dia que acordou bastante nublado e fresco, e neste momento está a começar a cair uns aguaceiros.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2018 às 11:52)

Bom dia,
Alguns dias pela zona de Setúbal. Ontem, o dia começou apenas com algumas nuvens a oeste mas que entretanto ainda chegaram até aqui e cobriram o sol até ao início da tarde. Entretanto, limpou mas apareceu bastante vento. No Litoral, quando não é uma coisa, é outra. 
Algumas fotos de ontem, na praia da Figueirinha:
Durante a manhã:









De tarde:





Água bem fria como já era de esperar! Tirando o vento, a temperatura até esteve bastante agradável.
____________
Neste momento, muitas nuvens e o sol lá vai tentando espreitar por entre elas. Já caíram uns pingos.
A temperatura ronda os 22º/23ºC.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2018 às 11:53)

Boas!

Estou de regresso a Leiria!

Na viagem para cá ainda apanhei alguns aguaceiros, mas por agora o Sol brilha entre as nuvens. O tempo mantém-se fresco para a estação em que nos encontramos.


----------



## remember (4 Jul 2018 às 13:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Alguns dias pela zona de Setúbal. Ontem, o dia começou apenas com algumas nuvens a oeste mas que entretanto ainda chegaram até aqui e cobriram o sol até ao início da tarde. Entretanto, limpou mas apareceu bastante vento. No Litoral, quando não é uma coisa, é outra.
> Algumas fotos de ontem, na praia da Figueirinha:
> Durante a manhã:
> ...




Belas fotos, a Figueirinha é uma das minhas praias de eleição, mas agora com o problema do estacionamento é para esquecer Como é que isso está? Vento predominante de SW até agora, com 27.7ºC hoje mais ameno, 50% de HR e 1019 hPa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jul 2018 às 14:26)

A tarde aqui segue com céu parcialmente nublado, e com vento moderado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2018 às 15:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Alguns dias pela zona de Setúbal. Ontem, o dia começou apenas com algumas nuvens a oeste mas que entretanto ainda chegaram até aqui e cobriram o sol até ao início da tarde. Entretanto, limpou mas apareceu bastante vento. No Litoral, quando não é uma coisa, é outra.
> Algumas fotos de ontem, na praia da Figueirinha:
> Durante a manhã:
> ...



Belíssima escolha Mesmo perante as circunstâncias do tempo atípico para a altura do ano, não deixa de ser o sítio ideal para se restabelecer energias Homem de coragem tu! A água está bem geladinha! Arrisco ai uns *17ºc*  Aproveita, e continuação de boas férias se for o caso! Um abraço



remember disse:


> Figueirinha é uma das minhas praias de eleição, mas agora com o problema do estacionamento é para esquecer



O problema das praias da Arrábida a nível de estacionamento tinha mesmo que ser resolvido amigo,era uma questão de tempo! O problema foi a forma como o fizeram, passaram de 8 a 80, e ainda por cima com preços excessivamente caros , para se ter um ideia, um carro um dia inteiro no estacionamento paga o valor de 9.00€ , as alternativas encontradas com autocarros tem um custo de igualmente caro! 4.50€ Enfim..existem vários recursos na Câmara de Setúbal, e tem adiado o pagamento das mesmas, neste momento não sei como se encontra porque já não vou lá à cerca de uma semana, não sou corajoso como o @joralentejano  Ahahah! Mas em principio dia 1 de Julho já se iria começar a pagar!

Tatual por Azeitão: *24.2ºc* e vento moderado de* NW*.


----------



## Tonton (4 Jul 2018 às 17:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Belíssima escolha Mesmo perante as circunstâncias do tempo atípico para a altura do ano, não deixa de ser o sítio ideal para se restabelecer energias Homem de coragem tu! A água está bem geladinha! Arrisco ai uns *17ºc* ...



Parece que a água até está um pouco menos fria...


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2018 às 17:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Alguns dias pela zona de Setúbal. Ontem, o dia começou apenas com algumas nuvens a oeste mas que entretanto ainda chegaram até aqui e cobriram o sol até ao início da tarde. Entretanto, limpou mas apareceu bastante vento. No Litoral, quando não é uma coisa, é outra.
> Algumas fotos de ontem, na praia da Figueirinha:
> Durante a manhã:
> ...


Boas férias.


----------



## RStorm (4 Jul 2018 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde

Dia solarengo com nortada fraca e alguma nebulosidade, especialmente durante a manhã.
Hoje passei o dia na Praia da Rainha e já se vai notando um aumento da temperatura da água, estava bem melhor do que a que apanhei em Sines. O único aspeto negativo foi a nortada que causava uma sensação de frio quando as nuvens tapavam o sol.

Mínima: *18,0ºC*
Máxima:* 25,6ºC*

T. Atual: *24,8ºC*
HR: 59%
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2018 às 19:11)

Boas,

Mais um dia com precipitação, impressionante.
*0,5 mm*.
Segundo me contaram lá por casa foi um aguaceiro moderado, as estações registaram o dito aguaceiro pelas 5:00 da matina.

Máxima fresca, mas já tem sido habitual, apenas *21,6ºC*.
Nem tenho feito referência ao vento, pois isto para mim não é vento. 

PS: Acho uma vergonha essa noticia que anda a circular, instalar o alarme nas pessoas com os tais 45ºC pelo país...lá tive eu que desmentir essa porcaria entre amigos/familiares/colegas de trabalho, não foi fácil. lool


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2018 às 20:33)

Algumas pingas por Lisboa, 4º dia de Julho com céu nublado. Nortada acelarou mais agora. 

Máxima: *24,4ºC*
Mínima: *16ºC*

Temperaturas devem subir para a média do mês no final da semana, mas nada de +30ºC, ou seja, a seguir os passos de Junho. 
Interessante como depois dos verões mais quentes da história do nosso país no ano passado, parece estarmos a ir para um mais fresco. Mas é melhor não falar muito porque é 8 ou 80.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2018 às 20:41)

remember disse:


> Belas fotos, a Figueirinha é uma das minhas praias de eleição, mas agora com o problema do estacionamento é para esquecer Como é que isso está? Vento predominante de SW até agora, com 27.7ºC hoje mais ameno, 50% de HR e 1019 hPa.





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Belíssima escolha Mesmo perante as circunstâncias do tempo atípico para a altura do ano, não deixa de ser o sítio ideal para se restabelecer energias. Homem de coragem tu! A água está bem geladinha! Arrisco ai uns *17ºc*  Aproveita, e continuação de boas férias se for o caso! Um abraço
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boas,
Muito Obrigado!! 
Entretanto, no que diz respeito ao estacionamento também pensava que a partir de 1 de julho como se falava, já se pagava mas afinal, fui apanhado de surpresa pois ainda não era preciso pagar nada. Provavelmente houve algo inesperado ou como o tempo tem estado assim, pensaram que ainda não era necessário tal coisa porque ainda não vai muita gente à praia. @Ricardo Carvalho concordo contigo pois no ano passado, era uma confusão enorme andar naquelas estradas mas o custo das coisas é que era mesmo desnecessário, aproveitaram estas ideias para, provavelmente ganhar uns tustos.  Já agora, não é preciso ser muito corajoso, estas temperaturas até estão agradáveis, o pior tem sido o vento e apesar das temperaturas subirem nos próximos dias, a água do mar vai ficar ainda mais fria. 


Davidmpb disse:


> Boas férias.


Obrigado!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2018 às 22:51)

Tonton disse:


> Parece que a água até está um pouco menos fria...


Obrigado pelo reparo, talvez um pouco mais sim, mas na zona onde onde me referia, nao muito mais! Talvez mais 1°c! Por Sesimbra sim, os tais 19°c / 20°c, mais convidativo a ‍

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2018 às 22:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mais um dia com precipitação, impressionante.
> *0,5 mm*.
> ...


Totalmente de acordo, mais repugnante que as ditas páginas darem esse tipo de informação alarmista a tanto tempo dos possíveis eventos, e esses até sabem que as previsões meteorológicas são como um fósforo, mudam num segundo, é a comunicação social ir sempre atrás deles! 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Jul 2018 às 23:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Totalmente de acordo, mais repugnante que as ditas páginas darem esse tipo de informação alarmista a tanto tempo dos possíveis eventos, e esses até sabem que as previsões meteorológicas são como um fósforo, mudam num segundo, é a comunicação social ir sempre atrás deles!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Pior que isso tudo é ver tudo a partilhar essas noticias falsas no facebook


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2018 às 23:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Muito Obrigado!!
> Entretanto, no que diz respeito ao estacionamento também pensava que a partir de 1 de julho como se falava, já se pagava mas afinal, fui apanhado de surpresa pois ainda não era preciso pagar nada. Provavelmente houve algo inesperado ou como o tempo tem estado assim, pensaram que ainda não era necessário tal coisa porque ainda não vai muita gente à praia. @Ricardo Carvalho concordo contigo pois no ano passado, era uma confusão enorme andar naquelas estradas mas o custo das coisas é que era mesmo desnecessário, aproveitaram estas ideias para, provavelmente ganhar uns tustos.  Já agora, não é preciso ser muito corajoso, estas temperaturas até estão agradáveis, o pior tem sido o vento e apesar das temperaturas subirem nos próximos dias, a água do mar vai ficar mais fria
> 
> ...


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2018 às 23:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Alguns dias pela zona de Setúbal. Ontem, o dia começou apenas com algumas nuvens a oeste mas que entretanto ainda chegaram até aqui e cobriram o sol até ao início da tarde. Entretanto, limpou mas apareceu bastante vento. No Litoral, quando não é uma coisa, é outra.
> Algumas fotos de ontem, na praia da Figueirinha:
> Durante a manhã:
> ...


Excelentes fotos amigo !
Parabéns !
Boas férias !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Jul 2018 às 23:27)

@joralentejano 
Recomendo vivamente  a sugestão do amigo @Ricardo Carvalho ,  o único senão é o acesso à mesma que é feito a pé e bem a pé  Adorei a praia quando lá fui.
Máxima de 27.8ºC, mínima de 17.3ºC, dois aguacerios que resultaram em 0.2mm
Actual de 19.5ºC com 77% de HR e vento fraco de OSO.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2018 às 23:40)

remember disse:


> @joralentejano
> Recomendo vivamente  a sugestão do amigo @Ricardo Carvalho ,  o único senão é o acesso à mesma que é feito a pé e bem a pé  Adorei a praia quando lá fui.
> Máxima de 27.8ºC, mínima de 17.3ºC, dois aguacerios que resultaram em 0.2mm
> Actual de 19.5ºC com 77% de HR e vento fraco de OSO.


Mas vale muito a pena Apesar de agora já estar muito massificada de pessoas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2018 às 10:26)

O dia hoje acordou  com céu pouco nublado e com sol.
Sigo com 23ºC


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2018 às 12:20)

Bom dia,

Queima bem o sol, quando aparece, sigo com 27.9ºC, 50 % de HR e 1022 hPa, o vento sopra fraco de ONO.


----------



## RStorm (5 Jul 2018 às 18:16)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia como os anteriores: sol, nortada e alguma nebulosidade.

Mínima: *18,5ºC *
Máxima: *25,3ºC *

T. Atual: *24,6ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2018 às 18:23)

remember disse:


> @joralentejano
> Recomendo vivamente  a sugestão do amigo @Ricardo Carvalho ,  o único senão é o acesso à mesma que é feito a pé e bem a pé  Adorei a praia quando lá fui.
> Máxima de 27.8ºC, mínima de 17.3ºC, dois aguacerios que resultaram em 0.2mm
> Actual de 19.5ºC com 77% de HR e vento fraco de OSO.


Boas,
Sim, é uma boa sugestão e tenho interesse na Praia da Ribeira de Cavalo mas tal como o @remember referiu, segundo o que já me disseram os acessos são complicados. No ano passado, andei perdido para ir até à praia dos Galapinhos, o acesso até pode ser fácil mas nunca o encontrei.  Desisti de procurar e fui para a dos Galapos que é lá mesmo ao lado e tem melhor acesso. 


joselamego disse:


> Excelentes fotos amigo !
> Parabéns !
> Boas férias !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado! 
Mini-férias neste caso, hoje já regresso ao Alentejo. 
___________
Mais um dia nublado até ao início da tarde depois ficou apenas pouco nublado. Temperatura da água do mar melhor do que na terça-feira e eu a pensar que era ao contrário. Menos vento também, logo, foi um bom dia de praia para a despedida. 
Ontem fui ao Cabo Espichel e à zona de Sesimbra, depois quando tiver possibilidade coloco algumas fotos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2018 às 18:26)

Boas pessoal,
Final de tarde com céu limpo, coisa tão rara por aqui nos últimos tempos! Digam lá que não é bom

Tatual: *25.1ºc* *HR: 48% *, e vento moderado de *NW .*

Tarde agradável


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2018 às 18:58)

joralentejano disse:


> No ano passado, andei perdido para ir até à praia dos Galapinhos, o acesso até pode ser fácil mas nunca o encontrei.  Desisti de procurar e fui para a dos Galapos que é lá mesmo ao lado e tem melhor acesso.



Numa próxima vez combinamos com mais calma, e eu faço de guia! Ahaha.. Quando se conhece parece fácil, mas não é realmente tão fácil assim! Galapinhos é a praia contínua a Galapos, se tiveste na segunda , quase que podes dizer que estiveste na primeira, bastava teres caminhado até ao seu final no areal da mesma  A minha de eleição é a chamada Praia do Coelhos 

Aqui não tenho fotos , porque estou no pc do trabalho! Mas deixo aqui uma tirada da net 






Bom regresso a casa! Um abraço


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Jul 2018 às 20:19)

Boa tarde, máxima de 26.7ºC e sempre vento, prefiro o Outono ao menos não há tanto vento de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2018 às 21:13)

Ao final do dia aqui perto de casa.
Tem sido impressionante o número de dias com nevoeiro na serra, principalmente na zona oeste onde ele é mais constante, a Peninha uma vez mais coberta.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2018 às 00:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Numa próxima vez combinamos com mais calma, e eu faço de guia! Ahaha.. Quando se conhece parece fácil, mas não é realmente tão fácil assim! Galapinhos é a praia contínua a Galapos, se tiveste na segunda , quase que podes dizer que estiveste na primeira, bastava teres caminhado até ao seu final no areal da mesma. A minha de eleição é a chamada Praia do Coelhos
> 
> Aqui não tenho fotos , porque estou no pc do trabalho! Mas deixo aqui uma tirada da net
> 
> ...


Sim, só percebi que a praia dos Galapinhos é a continuação da dos Galapos depois.  Entretanto, com a maré cheia dificilmente se passa de uma para outra e lá decidi ficar pela dos Galapos que também é magnifica. Só tive interesse na dos Galapinhos devido ao facto de ter sido eleita a melhor da Europa e queria ver o motivo que tinha levado a tal eleição. De acesso não tem nada de bom ahah 
Também já ouvi falar dessa praia, da próxima vez que aí for, já tenho um novo sitio para descobrir. 
Obrigado! Abraço 
___________
Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2018 às 00:36)

Boa Noite a todos!
Aqui deixo as fotos de ontem, no Cabo Espichel. Havia bastante vento mas o céu estava praticamente limpo, apenas muitas nuvens visíveis ao largo da costa, litoral oeste e a norte de Lisboa como vão demonstrar as fotos.








Serra de Sintra e arredores:








Para Sudoeste:




Noroeste, apenas muitas nuvens para Norte de Lisboa tal como referido e na altura, o satélite mostrava exatamente isso.








E também dei um saltinho ao Castelo de Sesimbra:




_________________
Um passeio que valeu a pena, a Península de Setúbal é fantástica.  Espero que gostem.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2018 às 09:32)

Offtopic: Belas fotos de uma zona que gosto muito, para mim, a praia mais incrível de toda a costa Sesimbra - Arrábida, é a praia da ribeira do Cavalo.
Em Portugal nunca vi água igual, há uma pequena enseada logo a oeste da praia com água ainda mais incrível, um azul turquesa parece que estamos nas ilhas baleares, Sardenha ou Grécia. Há um recanto espectacular que estou aos anos para revisitar, chama se praia da Baleeira.


----------



## belem (6 Jul 2018 às 09:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Numa próxima vez combinamos com mais calma, e eu faço de guia! Ahaha.. Quando se conhece parece fácil, mas não é realmente tão fácil assim! Galapinhos é a praia contínua a Galapos, se tiveste na segunda , quase que podes dizer que estiveste na primeira, bastava teres caminhado até ao seu final no areal da mesma  A minha de eleição é a chamada Praia do Coelhos
> 
> Aqui não tenho fotos , porque estou no pc do trabalho! Mas deixo aqui uma tirada da net
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (6 Jul 2018 às 10:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: Belas fotos de uma zona que gosto muito, para mim, a praia mais incrível de toda a costa Sesimbra - Arrábida, é a praia da ribeira do Cavalo.
> Em Portugal nunca vi água igual, há uma pequena enseada logo a oeste da praia com água ainda mais incrível, um azul turquesa parece que estamos nas ilhas baleares, Sardenha ou Grécia. Há um recanto espectacular que estou aos anos para revisitar, chama se praia da Baleeira.



Nas Berlengas, na Ilha de Porto Santo e nas Ilhas Selvagens, por exemplo, também existem águas muito transparentes.

Mudando de assunto, ontem à noite em Sintra, houve precipitação oculta e muito nevoeiro, sobretudo a partir de certa altitude.
Em certos locais e debaixo das árvores (sobretudo as de maior porte), até caía uma chuvinha aceitável (revestida de pingos grossos).
Nas zonas mais altas e expostas, soprava um vento forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2018 às 10:30)

belem disse:


> Nas Berlengas, na Ilha de Porto Santo e nas Ilhas Selvagens, por exemplo, também existem águas muito transparentes.
> 
> Mudando de assunto, ontem à noite em Sintra, houve precipitação oculta e muito nevoeiro, sobretudo a partir de certa altitude.
> Em certos locais e debaixo das árvores (sobretudo as de maior porte), até caía uma chuvinha aceitável (revestida de pingos grossos).
> Nas zonas mais altas e expostas, soprava um vento forte.



Sim acredito que sim, mas estava a falar também na própria tonalidade da agua que é pouco comum.

Pois de casa vejo sempre os topos cobertos, é normal pois esta nebulosidade baixa assim que entra em contacto com a serra não dá hipotese. Este este ano a serra está com muita água mesmo.
Nas zonas circundantes à Peninha por vezes formam se grandes poças de água fruto da precipitação oculta/capacete isto em pleno Verão, enquanto o resto do país está a assar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2018 às 10:53)

Esta manhã segue com sol, céu praticamente limpo, e com 24ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jul 2018 às 11:22)

joralentejano disse:


> De acesso não tem nada de bom ahah


Está projectado a partir do próximo ano acessos pedonais em madeira a todas as praias da Arrábida, vamos ver se concretiza mesmo!


joralentejano disse:


> Aqui deixo as fotos de ontem


Fotos muito boas , passaste a porta do meu trabalho para subires para o Castelo !


jonas_87 disse:


> Há um recanto espectacular que estou aos anos para revisitar, chama se praia da Baleeira.


Mas a Baleeira, não é nada de especial João, não tem nada a ver com a Ribeira do Cavalo, e o caminho para a mesma é sem dúvida bem mais difícil !
Grande video @belem , sem dúvida a menina dos meus olhos

Quanto ao tempo por Azeitão,

Temperatura atual de *23.4ºc* e vento fraco de *NW*


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jul 2018 às 12:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite a todos!
> Aqui deixo as fotos de ontem, no Cabo Espichel. Havia bastante vento mas o céu estava praticamente limpo, apenas muitas nuvens visíveis ao largo da costa, litoral oeste e a norte de Lisboa como vão demonstrar as fotos.
> 
> 
> ...


As vistas desde o cabo Espichel são fantásticas, não viste as pegadas de dinossauro?  E o cheirinho a oregãos? Já deve estar cheio deles por esta altura  Belíssimas fotos, melhor que isto só estando mesmo lá!  



belem disse:


>


Para mim, as praias mais bonitas de Portugal. Um cheirinho da Sardenha, do Adriático ou das ilhas Gregas, aqui no nosso cantinho. O calcário faz toda a diferença  O vídeo está excelente!


----------



## RStorm (6 Jul 2018 às 12:27)

Bom dia

Mínima: *18,0ºC *
Céu totalmente limpo, finalmente*  *
O vento sopra fraco de W.

T. Atual: *23,9ºC *
HR: 54%
Vento: W / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2018 às 15:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos de uma zona que gosto muito, para mim, a praia mais incrível de toda a costa Sesimbra - Arrábida, é a praia da ribeira do Cavalo.


Obrigado Jonas! Tenho mesmo de visitar essa praia 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Está projectado a partir do próximo ano acessos pedonais em madeira a todas as praias da Arrábida, vamos ver se concretiza mesmo!


Esperemos que sim.


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fotos muito boas , passaste a porta do meu trabalho para subires para o Castelo !


Obrigado!! 


João Pedro disse:


> As vistas desde o cabo Espichel são fantásticas, não viste as pegadas de dinossauro? E o cheirinho a oregãos? Já deve estar cheio deles por esta altura  Belíssimas fotos, melhor que isto só estando mesmo lá!


Obrigado!! 
São mesmo, até pensei que ia ter uma visibilidade terrível mas tive sorte. Vi a placa das pegadas dos dinossauros mas não tive possibilidade de lá ir e quanto aos oregãos não me cheirou a nada, o vento estava forte, nem se dava por nada.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2018 às 20:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estou curioso para ver o próximo boletim do IPMA... será que vão abordar o vendaval de nortada do dia 16 de Junho?..como não houve avisos talvez seja mais inteligente não falar.



"Nos períodos 13-14, 16-17 e 24-27, devido à ação conjunta de um anticiclone localizado sobre o Atlântico e de uma depressão de origem térmica centrada na Península Ibérica, o céu esteve pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado e com a ocorrência de neblinas e nevoeiros durante a primeira parte do dia nas regiões do litoral oeste. *O vento soprou fraco a moderado do quadrante norte, sendo temporariamente forte em especial durante a tarde no litoral oeste*"

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...kFwjWC/cli_20180601_20180630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Pois é, acabaram por ser "inteligentes" e não falar do vendaval brutal desta região, mas também convenhamos, com a estação do Cabo Raso sem dados de vento há meses...enfim.
O que vale é que existe a estação amadora do Pai do Vento que retrata excelentemente o que se passou por cá. Pelo menos tive a rajada máxima mais elevada do país, o normal nesta época do ano.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2018 às 21:21)

minima de 14.5ºC
maxima de 27.7ºC
actual de 21.4ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jul 2018 às 22:45)

Noite agradável por Azeitão
19.9°c,  e vento praticamente nulo! 

Máxima de 28°c
Mínima  de 17.6°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Jul 2018 às 23:46)

Boas, hoje ainda mais quente!

Máxima de 29.5ºC, mínima de 18.6ºC.
Sigo com 20.2ºC, 74% de HR e 1019 hPa.


----------



## remember (7 Jul 2018 às 00:48)

19.9ºC a temperatura mantêm-se estável com vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2018 às 11:15)

Esta manhã de sábado segue já bem quente, em que uma já só apetece fugir para uma boa sombra, sigo com 26.7ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jul 2018 às 12:34)

Bom dia pessoal,

Já muito calor por Lisboa a esta hora

25.4°c , e vento fraco de NE.1018hpa, dia de Verão à vista

Desfrutem

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (7 Jul 2018 às 12:58)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *18,5ºC *
Céu limpo e nortada fraca. A temperatura sobe a bom ritmo, vamos ver até onde ela chega.

Máxima de ontem: *26,3ºC *
T. Atual: *25,5ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2018 às 15:31)

29,5°C 52% nortada moderada 
Cirrus






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pisfip (7 Jul 2018 às 17:51)

Boa tarde,

Após uma longa pausa nas publicações, decidi voltar a participar! Yeeey! 

Tarde de sol pela vila da Batalha, com algum vento moderado _ Temperatura máxima chegou hoje aos 24ºc

Bom seguimento a todos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2018 às 18:03)

A tarde segue bem quentinha com 28.7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2018 às 21:38)

Nortada lá carregou um bocado. 

Ontem rajada máxima de 72 km/h
Hoje rajada máxima de 76 km/h


----------



## remember (7 Jul 2018 às 22:49)

Boas, o vento de E marcou a noite, resultado mínima de 19.6ºC, apenas desceu três décimas, desde a ultima mensagem de ontem.
Já começou a marcar presença de novo, máxima de 31ºC. Sigo com 21ºC, 72% de HR e 1017 hPa. O vento de momento sopra fraco de S.


----------



## Manuel Amador (7 Jul 2018 às 23:00)

Boa noite

Belo dia de Verão, algo ventoso aqui na zona de Oeiras.

Céu de final de tarde em Barcarena
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jul 2018 às 23:46)

Pisfip disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Após uma longa pausa nas publicações, decidi voltar a participar! Yeeey!
> 
> ...



Bem  vindo novamente
Bons eventos

Por Azeitão temperatura actual de 19.5°c

Máxima de 30.4°c
Mínima de 18.9°c 

Ao final da tarde a nortada fez a temperatura cair bem!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Jul 2018 às 09:28)

Bom dia, a máxima de ontém foi de 30.8ºC, hoje estão 21.1ºC e céu limpo, hoje já deve de chegar aos 34ºC.


----------



## RStorm (8 Jul 2018 às 12:21)

Bom dia

Mínima: *17,6ºC*
O dia de ontem já foi bem quentinho e hoje deverá ser ainda mais, sigo com céu limpo e nortada fraca.

Máxima de ontem: *27,7ºC *
T. Atual: *24,3ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (8 Jul 2018 às 12:27)

Pisfip disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Após uma longa pausa nas publicações, decidi voltar a participar! Yeeey!
> 
> ...


Bem vindo de volta  
Bons eventos, que nos tragas bons registos. Boa sorte


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2018 às 13:22)

Hoje é mais um dia bem quente, com sol, céu limpo, e com 29.5ºC.
Depois de umas semanas de descanso os aparelhos de referigeração em casa voltaram a trabalhar.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Jul 2018 às 14:06)

Afinal hoje está mais fresco -0.6ºC em relação a ontem, estão neste momento 28.7ºC.


----------



## Pisfip (8 Jul 2018 às 18:24)

Boa tarde e bom domingo! 

Temperatura máxima lá chegou aos 27,6 hoje! 

A nortada até deu tréguas durante o dia mas já se formou de novo nebulosidade junto à linha de costa. 

Por enquanto está fraquito este verão por aqui


----------



## remember (8 Jul 2018 às 23:39)

Boas, segunda noite com vento predominante de E, a não deixar baixar muito a temperatura, 19.1ºC de mínima.
Máxima de 31.4ºC, mais quente que ontem, a nortada também acalmou.

21.3ºC, com 78% de HR e 1018 hPa, o vento marca presença de NE.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2018 às 01:19)

máxima de 30.9ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2018 às 08:40)

O dia aqui segue com nevoeiro no horizonte, com céu muito nublado, e bem fresco.
19ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Jul 2018 às 08:56)

Bom dia, minima de 16.9ºC, por agora estão 19ºC e nevoeiro, otem a máxima foi de 30.9ºC.


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2018 às 09:47)

Bom dia, mínima de 19.3ºC, terceira noite consecutiva com lestada!
O dia já ia bem lançado, o céu encontra-se encoberto por nevoeiro e corre uma aragem fresca.
De momento vento fraco de S.


----------



## undersnite (9 Jul 2018 às 11:43)

O dia segue com céu nublado e 19.5º, já não deverá faltar muito para o sol começar a espreitar.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2018 às 11:45)

undersnite disse:


> O dia segue com céu nublado e 19.5º, já não deverá faltar muito para o sol começar a espreitar.



Mais um dia em que a barreira climática-serra de Sintra está bem vincada.
Manhã de céu limpo e algo quente por Cascais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2018 às 12:23)

A nebulosidade começa agora a dissipar-se, dando lugar ao sol.
24.7ºC.


----------



## RStorm (9 Jul 2018 às 12:43)

Bom dia

Madrugada e manhã com algum nevoeiro disperso, agora sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de NE. Mais um dia quente em perspetiva 
A máxima de ontem chegou aos *29,2ºC*, o vento nulo que se verificou durante toda a tarde assim a ajudou. 

Mínima: *18,0ºC *
T. Atual: *24,0ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: NE / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Pisfip (9 Jul 2018 às 16:00)

Boa tarde! 
Por Castanheira de Pêra um dia de céu limpo. Temperatura está nos 30 graus!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2018 às 16:29)

Ontem foi o meu primeiro dia de praia, em Carcavelos, e não foi nada mau. Vento não perturbava muito, algum calor, fácil de entrar na água, sem ondas.
É impressão minha ou a praia ganhou mais areia?

Máxima: *26,1ºC*
Mínima: *16,5ºC*

Algum cheiro a queimado.


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2018 às 17:04)

Boas, máxima mais baixa que ontem em grande parte devido ao nevoeiro que se abateu até ao inicio da tarde.
Máxima de 29.7ºC.
Sigo com 28.9ºC, 58% de HR e 1016 hPa.


----------



## Rachie (9 Jul 2018 às 21:28)

E é assim a Venda do Pinheiro em Novembro... Quer dizer... Julho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2018 às 21:33)

manhã encoberta, só abriu pouco depois das 12h30
minima de 14.8ºC
maxima de 31.1ºC
sigo com 20.8ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jul 2018 às 22:16)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Dia mais fresco do que ontem, ao contrário do que estava previsto! Culpa do muito nevoeiro matinal que fez a temperatura andar tipo montanha russa! Da parte da tarde , céu limpo e uma máxima de 29.1°c,  vento moderado de SW. 
Final de dias, e noites muito húmidos.

Tatual: 19.8°c 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2018 às 23:31)

Lestada de volta, com 20.8ºC, 82% de HR e 1018 hPa.
As noites têm estado muito húmidas.


----------



## Rachie (10 Jul 2018 às 08:07)

Hoje amanheceu assim. Acho que aqui não há verão


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2018 às 08:26)

Céu encoberto, 19.1°C


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2018 às 08:32)

Agora até se sente uns chuviscos finos na pele e vou à praia


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jul 2018 às 09:13)

Aqui a manhã acordou com muita nebulosidade, e algo fresca.
Sente-se agora também a cair uns leves pingos na pele.


----------



## RStorm (10 Jul 2018 às 10:21)

Bom dia

A máxima de ontem ficou-se pelos *28,7ºC*, muito longe dos 32 graus previstos pelo IPMA e ainda bem! A nebulosidade matinal e a nortada moderada durante a tarde assim ajudaram. 
Hoje o dia acorda fresco e com nevoeiro em altitude. 

Mínima: *19,0ºC *
T. Atual: *21,0ºC*
HR: 75% 
Vento: NE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## remember (10 Jul 2018 às 10:33)

Boas,

Mínima de 18.9ºC, o dia acordou nublado e fresco (87% de HR - 7:12).
Sigo com 23.9ºC, 73% de HR e vento fraco de SSW.
A noite foi dominada mais uma vez pelo vento de Este.



RStorm disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> A máxima de ontem ficou-se pelos *28,7ºC*, muito longe dos 32 graus previstos pelo IPMA e ainda bem! A nebulosidade matinal e a nortada moderada durante a tarde assim ajudaram.
> Hoje o dia acorda fresco e com nevoeiro em altitude.
> ...



Offtopic: a tua estação não permite partilha de dados online? seria interessante acompanhar


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2018 às 10:44)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro alto em Leiria, chegou até a chuviscar ligeiramente. 

Para quem tem que trabalhar este tempo está óptimo!


----------



## RStorm (10 Jul 2018 às 10:48)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mínima de 18.9ºC, o dia acordou nublado e fresco (87% de HR - 7:12).
> Sigo com 23.9ºC, 73% de HR e vento fraco de SSW.
> ...


Offtopic:
Bom dia remeber.
A minha estação infelizmente não tem capacidade para estar em transmissão online, já tentei usar várias aplicações e softwares mas até hoje nunca consegui. Seria bem interessante, pois a minha estação chega a ter registos impressionantes, nomeadamente as mínimas durante o inverno.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jul 2018 às 10:54)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mínima de 18.9ºC, o dia acordou nublado e fresco (87% de HR - 7:12).
> Sigo com 23.9ºC, 73% de HR e vento fraco de SSW.
> ...



A estação dele é esta Alex :http://www.tv-alvitecnica.com/Estacao-Meteorologica-Velleman-WS1060 , já tentou alguns softwares mas sem sucesso, 
vê lá se o consegues ajudar


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2018 às 11:00)

Bom dia a todos. Que dia este, com nevoeiro cerrado até à porta. Morrinha e as caleiras a correr, com tudo bem molhado por todo o lado...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2018 às 11:23)

Serra de Sintra
9:00
Cota 321 mts
16,3 graus
Nevoeiro
Precipitação oculta
Vento fraco


----------



## tucha (10 Jul 2018 às 11:31)

Gostava de saber a temperatura actual aqui por Lisboa porque e ainda que hoje não se tenha visto o Sol (não há nevoeiro mas o dia amanheceu completamente encoberto) está um abafo que não se pode, quente e muito humido....
Tendo em conta que a segunda circular hoje entrou em obras, provocando uma fila compacta e que estive no carro uma hora, para fazer 7 kms ou seja o que eu faço normalmente em 10, 15 minutos, já estou que nem posso...cheia de calor, logo pela fresca!!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jul 2018 às 13:17)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Talvez por  consequência das noites  húmidas que temos tido, as manhãs de nevoeiro vão.se sucedendo , e hoje não foi exceção A esta altura do dia, inversões térmicas enormes entre o litoral, e algumas zonas do interior norte e centro  

Aqui neste curta distância! Por Sesimbra 20.5ºc, por Azeitão 25.2ºc , o vento esse, é predominante de SW .

Atenção, este tempo engana! Raios UV extremamente altos!


----------



## undersnite (10 Jul 2018 às 13:20)

undersnite disse:


> O dia segue com céu nublado e 19.5º, já não deverá faltar muito para o sol começar a espreitar.



" "                 " "                  " "


----------



## remember (10 Jul 2018 às 15:18)

A temperatura deu um tombo de quase 3ºC, vento de Sul com humidade.
Humidade passou de 58% para 65%.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jul 2018 às 15:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais um dia em que a barreira climática-serra de Sintra está bem vincada.
> Manhã de céu limpo e algo quente por Cascais.


E nota-se bem visto lá de cima. 
(Imagens dos últimos 3 dias)


----------



## remember (10 Jul 2018 às 17:16)

Temperatura a subir de novo, depois de o vento rodar para SW e tornar-se quase nulo.
Humidade começou a descer de novo, 26.6ºC com 63% de HR


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2018 às 17:21)

Nebulosidade baixa a aparecer mais cedo que nos dias anteriores.

Panorama semelhante nos 3 últimos dias, nebulosidade baixa a aparecer ao final da tarde, permanecendo até às 12/13h do dia seguinte, altura em que desaparece e fica céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## RStorm (10 Jul 2018 às 18:30)

Boa Tarde

O céu lá se limpou e deu lugar a uma tarde solarenga, mas mais uma vez a temperatura ficou bem abaixo do previsto.

Mínima: *19,0ºC *
Máxima: *26,3ºC 
*
T. Atual: *25,2ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: W / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2018 às 19:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> E nota-se bem visto lá de cima.
> (Imagens dos últimos 3 dias)



Excelente!!
Não é por acaso que antigamente a Costa de Cascais/ Estoril era chamada de Costa do Sol.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2018 às 21:01)

Mais um dia ameno, ainda abaixo da média, IPMA falha bastante a máxima de hoje para Lisboa, 29ºC? 

Máxima: *24,3ºC*
Mínima: *16,2ºC*

Até dia 15 devemos continuar ligeiramente abaixo da média.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2018 às 21:56)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui o nevoeiro nunca levantou completamente. Só aliviou a partir das 14h. A partir das 18h voltou a ficar bastante cerrado e está como ontem com muita humidade. O dia esteve sempre fresco e continua.


----------



## remember (10 Jul 2018 às 22:50)

Hoje ainda está pior que nos outros dias, muita humidade e céu encoberto Por volta das 18h já se notavam nuvens para Oeste.
20.9ºC, com 78% de HR e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2018 às 23:21)

Boa noite!

A nebulosidade / nevoeiro alto manteve-se praticamente todo o dia aqui em Leiria. Vai caindo um leve chuvisco por agora.


----------



## Tonton (10 Jul 2018 às 23:33)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> A nebulosidade / nevoeiro alto manteve-se praticamente todo o dia aqui em Leiria. Vai caindo um leve chuvisco por agora.



Aqui, pela Praia d'El Rey, também, são assim uns borrifos que nem chegam a molhar o chão.
Desde Domingo, à tarde, que não se vislumbra o Sol, sempre muito húmido - 19-20ºC de noite e 20-21ºC de dia...
Isto é quase normal do microclima aqui da zona no Verão, excepto que se costuma vislumbrar algum Sol pela tarde.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2018 às 02:04)

cai uns chuviscos timidos


----------



## srr (11 Jul 2018 às 08:22)

Bom dia,

Voltei ao tempo do secundário ;

O tempo que se tem feito nas ultimas semanas, lembram me os anos 80, 90 ;

Com o inicio de verão, com nevoeiros matinais, e algum calor depois das 13h as 21h e depois uma brisa fresca.

Hoje igual com uns agradáveis 19º e nuvens altas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2018 às 11:32)

Hoje ao contrário dos dias anteriores, não houve lugar a nebulosidade, mas sim ao sol, desde que nasceu.
O dia segue ameno, com 26ºC.


----------



## RStorm (11 Jul 2018 às 12:07)

Bom dia

Mínima: *18,9ºC *
O dia acordou com céu encoberto e neblina, que entretanto já se limpou. A temperatura segue amena e vai soprando uma ligeira brisa de W.

T. Atual: *24,1ºC *
HR: 60%
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## remember (11 Jul 2018 às 12:58)

Boas, mais do mesmo... Nuvens, nuvens, nuvens...
Tempo de caca Vento fraco de NNW, algo abafado com 24.6ºC e 68% de HR
Basicamente é isto...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2018 às 13:53)

Há momentos caiu uma morrinha por Cascais...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2018 às 14:35)

Boa tarde!
São 14:35 e o céu permanece nublado por nuvens baixas. Hoje a serra de Sintra não conseguiu bloquear a nebulosidade. 
Estão apenas *22,3°C*.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2018 às 14:50)

Boa tarde!

Em Leiria depois de uma manhã de céu muito nublado o Sol já vai brilhando por agora, no entanto persistem algumas nuvens no céu.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2018 às 15:08)

Boa tarde, continua o verão estragado, invasões de ar marítimo na circulação da depressão da peninsula deslocada para norte. Ontem aqui na Póvoa chuviscou à noite. Hoje até esta hora ainda esteve  encoberto, mas começa a abrir e sente-se o sol a atravessar ad nuvens, intenso. À sombra e ao vento está mesmo fresco, < 20°C no Casal da Serra. 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (11 Jul 2018 às 17:42)

Boa Tarde

O céu voltou a encobrir por volta do meio-dia, mas acabou por se limpar totalmente a meio da tarde. O vento rodou para NW e sopra fraco.
Ao longe vê-se uma cumulonimbus a NE, penso que seja a célula que está perto de Castelo Branco.

T. Atual: *25,8ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2018 às 17:54)

para o interior:


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jul 2018 às 18:35)

Incrível já é o 4 dia seguido sem Ver o Sol aqui em São Martinho do Porto. Eu que gosto deste tempo e de chuva, acho que com o Verão não combina...já precisamos de um Verão mais consistente. Temperatura esta nos 25ªC, mas sol nem ver...praia nem vale a pensa pensar nisso.


----------



## remember (11 Jul 2018 às 18:45)

Boas, voltamos ao mesmo nuvens, nuvens...
Se o sol descobriu umas quatro horas, foi muito. Começam a sentir-se umas rajadas moderadas de N/NO.

Fotos possíveis após o treino:

Vista para O





Vista para N





Vista para S





Vista para E





Uma das muitas árvores





Parece que este ano mudei-me para a serra de Sintra ou perto Nortada, nuvens e mais nuvens, só falta mesmo a chuva à mistura!!!
E assim chego à mensagem 1000!


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2018 às 19:11)

Mais um dia de Inverão, tarde estragada pela nebulosidade alta, vento e algumas pingas.

Máxima:* 21,6ºC *
Mínima: *16,2ºC*

O Verão quente que estamos habituados parece ter sido cancelado para este ano, ou ainda está para estrear. A vegetação agradece.


----------



## tucha (11 Jul 2018 às 19:23)

É impressão minha ou Lisboa está a tornar-se num local semi-tropical??? Muito pouco sol no dia de hoje ( o meu gabinete de trabalho com grandes vidraças , sem estores e AC agradece mas compreendo o desalento de que está de férias), nuvens e mais nuvens todo o dia, e um calor humido, abafado...parece que estou na Ilha da Madeira no Verão!!! E isto vai continuar, correcto??


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2018 às 19:36)

tucha disse:


> É impressão minha ou Lisboa está a tornar-se num local semi-tropical??? Muito pouco sol no dia de hoje ( o meu gabinete de trabalho com grandes vidraças , sem estores e AC agradece mas compreendo o desalento de que está de férias), nuvens e mais nuvens todo o dia, e um calor humido, abafado...parece que estou na Ilha da Madeira no Verão!!! E isto vai continuar, correcto??


Sim, o ar marítimo deve continuar a influenciar o tempo nos próximos dias, não é incomum.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jul 2018 às 19:43)

Isto parece-me sim o Verão de Londres, ha dois anos quando la vivi era assim...Um calor abafado todos os dias, mas sem se ver o sol...


----------



## RStorm (11 Jul 2018 às 20:06)

Boa Noite

O céu já se nublou novamente  O vento mantém-se fraco de NW.

Mínima: *18,9ºC *
Máxima: *26,0ºC *

T. Atual: *21,8ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Candy (11 Jul 2018 às 21:15)

Boas

Por Peniche tem sido tipo "Nem o pai morre nem a gente almoça"! 
Dias cinzentos, sem sol... sem chuva, sem nada! 
Esta manhã estava tudo molhado. Ainda caiu uma borriça. 
O dia foi cinzento sem abertas e por vezes bastante escuro. 
Sem vento... 

Agora, de repente, do nada começa o vento a fazer-se ouvir. As árvores andam feitas num oito com as rajadas de vento aqui no centro de Peniche. 
O relvado aqui em frente a casa está cheio de folhas secas das árvores. Parece que estamos no outono! 

E pronto, é isto... Pasmaceira com amplitude térmica praticamente nula!
Temp. actual 19ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2018 às 22:09)

Boa noite pessoal,

Tempo chatinho isto aqui pelo litoral, acho que já ninguém fica indiferente ao mesmo nesta altura do ano! Dia marcado novamente pela muita nebulosidade, nevoeiro, vento predominante de Oeste que transporta consigo um ar marítimo por vezes desagradável, devido a imensa falta de sol nos últimos dias! Por Sesimbra uma máxima de 22.4°c , Por Azeitão um pouco mais ameno 27.5°c 
Para amanhã espero mais do mesmo, talvez a temperatura consiga subir um pouco, para no fim de semana voltar a baixar! Sinceramente tenho pena de quem tirou férias nesta altura e ficou por cá 

Pode.se dizer que a noite esta bem mais agradável que o dia , dada a ausência de vento,  e hoje uma temperatura ainda bastante agradável a esta hora 21.8°c. 

De qualquer forma não faço já o funeral ao Verão, da mesma forma que não fiz ao Inverno quando já poucos davam alguma coisa por ele



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2018 às 23:52)

remember disse:


> Boas, voltamos ao mesmo nuvens, nuvens...
> Se o sol descobriu umas quatro horas, foi muito. Começam a sentir-se umas rajadas moderadas de N/NO.
> 
> Uma das muitas árvores


Esta é um choupo-branco, _Populus alba_, caso não saibas e tenhas curiosidade em saber  Gosto muito deles, mais difíceis de ver cá por cima.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2018 às 23:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Tempo chatinho isto aqui pelo litoral, acho que já ninguém fica indiferente ao mesmo nesta altura do ano! Dia marcado novamente pela muita nebulosidade, nevoeiro, vento predominante de Oeste que transporta consigo um ar marítimo por vezes desagradável, devido a imensa falta de sol nos últimos dias! Por Sesimbra uma máxima de 22.4°c , Por Azeitão um pouco mais ameno 27.5°c
> Para amanhã espero mais do mesmo, talvez a temperatura consiga subir um pouco, para no fim de semana voltar a baixar! Sinceramente tenho pena de quem tirou férias nesta altura e ficou por cá
> ...


Concordo contigo. Vamos lá ver se não vamos ainda suspirar por dias mais frescos lá para agosto e setembro...


----------



## bentanias (12 Jul 2018 às 04:41)

Para quem quer apanhar um bronze isto está uma desgraça, contam-se pelos dedos as horas com o céu descoberto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2018 às 07:17)

Bom dia.

Amanhecer bastante escuro para Este, parecia mesmo que ia chover, mas tudo não passa de nuvens baixas. Entretanto o Sol já vai aparecendo tímido entre as nuvens no horizonte, mas rapidamente deve ficar coberto como nos últimos dias. 19,1°C.


----------



## remember (12 Jul 2018 às 08:17)

Boas, hoje para não me tornar repetitivo vai assim:



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jul 2018 às 08:34)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui nevoeiro cerrado, mas desta vez sem morrinha. Está fresco.


----------



## Pisfip (12 Jul 2018 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

Mais do mesmo.
Céu nublado, tecto de nuvens baixas. Temperatura nos 19 graus.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Jul 2018 às 09:17)

Bom dia, que belas manhãs nestes ultimos dias, sempre nevoeiro e alguma morrinha, nem parece Julho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2018 às 10:16)

Bom dia, esta manhã segue com céu nublado e bem fresca até.
O sol está a ver se consegue "ganhar" a batalha contra as nuvens, mas não está fácil.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2018 às 10:56)

9:00
Monge
Cota 491 mts
Vento forte
14,4 graus
Nevoeiro
Precipitação oculta algo intensa

Resumindo, manhã bem invernosa na serra!!




pic upload


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jul 2018 às 11:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Concordo contigo. Vamos lá ver se não vamos ainda suspirar por dias mais frescos lá para agosto e setembro...



Amigo, já sei que gostas do tempo mais fresco que eu, mas opá! Em Agosto vou estar de férias novamente, e não peço nada mais do que isto!! Tempo normal para a época do ano, nada de extremos! Também já sabes que não gosto disso!  Os miúdos andam desesperados por uns dias de  praia a sério

Quanto ao tempo de hoje nada de novo!

Tecto de nuvens baixas, sol nem vê.lo , vento nulo e temperatura de *19.4ºc* por Sesimbra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2018 às 11:28)

Céu nublado e fresco, ainda não passámos dos *19ºC*


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2018 às 14:50)

Céu encoberto ainda


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2018 às 14:55)

A tarde segue bastante abafada, e piora ainda quando o sol por vezes descobre.
28ºC.


----------



## Manuel Amador (12 Jul 2018 às 16:34)

Boa tarde

Fotos obtidas no Seixal, céu nublado e a sensação de mais calor que os 22 graus registados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Jul 2018 às 16:50)

Boas, temperatura já a descer com 24.7ºC, as nuvens ainda não desapareceram na totalidade!
60% de HR e vento fraco de NNW


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2018 às 18:11)

Boa Tarde
Depois de uma manhã e grande parte da tarde com céu encoberto, eis que finalmente descobriu o sol  

T. Atual: *23,5ºC *
HR: 51%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2018 às 20:30)

Boa Noite

Mais um dia com mais do mesmo, mas vá lá, o sol ainda deu o ar da sua graça ao final da tarde.
O vento soprou fraco de NW, tendo sido moderado durante a madrugada.

Mínima: *19,1ºC *
Máxima: *23,8ºC *

T. Atual: *20,6ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2018 às 21:03)

Máxima de* 21ºC*, das máximas mais baixas que alguma vez vi em Julho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2018 às 21:41)

Este inicio de noite está já bem fresca, pois fui á pouco á rua em calções e t-shirt, e já não é coisa que agrada muito, resultado, tive de fugir para dentro de casa.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2018 às 22:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima de* 21ºC*, das máximas mais baixas que alguma vez vi em Julho.


Hoje de manhã na serra apanhei frio do caraças, verdade que estava praticamente à cota 500 mts, ainda assim...
Estavam 18 graus a cota 150 mts e 14 graus a cota 491 mts diferença térmica interessante.


----------



## remember (12 Jul 2018 às 23:13)

Que grizo lá fora, isto está famoso!
19.4ºC a uma décima de atingir a mínima do dia de 19.3ºC.
O vento sopra fraco e a humidade encontra-se nos 75%


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2018 às 23:49)

Boas!

Mais um dia marcado quase sempre pela nebulosidade aqui em Leiria. O Verão segue tímido, mas ainda tem tempo de mostrar a outra face, será que o vai fazer?


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2018 às 23:56)

máxima foi de 25.1ºC, o sol só espreitou a partir das 16h e pouco
17.2ºC agora e actual minima


----------



## Pisfip (13 Jul 2018 às 07:51)

Bom dia e boa sexta feira 13,

Continuação de céu encoberto e temperatura estagnada nos 18 graus.


----------



## remember (13 Jul 2018 às 08:06)

Bom dia, hoje o sol lá espreita, temperatura desceu mais que nos dias anteriores.
Hoje mais nuvens para Este do que Oeste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2018 às 10:42)

Está a pingar na praia fonte da telha


----------



## RStorm (13 Jul 2018 às 10:53)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã de verão à moda do Litoral Oeste 

Mínima: *17,5ºC*
T. Atual: *22,7ºC *
HR: 61%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jul 2018 às 11:13)

Bom dia, a manhã levantou-se com sol, mas de momento o céu está muito nublado e tempo fresco.


----------



## remember (13 Jul 2018 às 12:08)

E fechou de novo, olha a nossa sina
24.9ºC, 60% de HR e 1015 hPa, o vento sopra fraco de SSW.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2018 às 14:25)

Basicamente Lisboa e arredores está a sentir o que Sintra leva o Verão todo 

Parece já ter pingado, máxima ainda de* 23,2ºC

Edit*
25°C e praticamente sem vento na Fonte da Telha. Fujam de Lisboa!
*




*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jul 2018 às 15:47)

Boa tarde pessoal,
Hoje o sol veio nos visitar um pouco mais cedo , considerando que nos últimos três dias apareceu só por volta as 18H , até não está mau 
Temperatura atual de *24.7ºc*, vento moderado de *NW*, algumas nuvens,e como já tinha referido sol


----------



## RStorm (13 Jul 2018 às 18:00)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou com céu encoberto, mas limpou-se à hora de almoço e trouxe uma tarde bem solarenga.
O vento tem soprado moderado de NW desde o inicio da tarde.

Mínima: *17,5ºC *
Máxima: *25,4ºC 
*
T. Atual: *24,9ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2018 às 18:49)

Não há vento na praia, podem não estar temperaturas de Verão mas ao menos nao há nortada 

Água a rondar os 17°C


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2018 às 21:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Basicamente Lisboa e arredores está a sentir o que Sintra leva o Verão todo
> 
> Parece já ter pingado, máxima ainda de* 23,2ºC
> 
> ...



eu também ai tive hoje, quando cheguei de manhã ainda apanhei uns pingos na praia, mas de tarde apareceu um tempo excelente para praia


pela fajarda minima de 12.7ºC e maxima de 29.3ºC,agora 21.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2018 às 21:43)

Boas,

Pois é, a conversa vai parar ao mesmo.
Já perdi conta dos dias consecutivos que não vejo a Peninha, fruto do nevoeiro/nuvens baixas. É pena não haver um pluviometro por lá, pois a precipitação oculta deste mês já deve ter rendido uns bons MM.
No ano passado esta fonte próxima da Peninha secou, o que é raro, mas este ano corre bastante. Fotos também tiradas ontem.












upload facebook picture
Parece que o gfs e ecm mete trovoada para Domingo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2018 às 21:53)

E um ótimo final de tarde pela costa, pelas 20h céu limpo, sem vento e ainda dava para continuar na praia! (Sim, não se via Lisboa)






Por Belas, clima mais ameno, máxima ficou nos *23,5ºC*


----------



## remember (14 Jul 2018 às 00:05)

Finalmente um dia com Sol após a hora do almoço. Deve ter começado a descobrir por volta das 14/15h.
Máxima de 27.6ºC e minima de 18.5ºC
Actual de 19.5ºC, 79% de HR e 1016 hPa, a app já começa a dar chuva para domingo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2018 às 13:15)

Hoje mais um dia identico aos anteriores, com céu nublado, e tempo fresco.


----------



## RStorm (14 Jul 2018 às 13:31)

Boa Tarde

Céu nublado, para variar um pouco 

Mínima: *18,0ºC *
T. Atual: *24,5ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2018 às 21:41)

minima de 12.8ºC
maxima de 29.1ºC
actual 20.1ºC

amanhã pode ser que tenha umas trovoadas


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2018 às 09:14)

Boas aqui nas redondezas já noto as nuvens com algum desenvolvimento.


----------



## Manuel Amador (15 Jul 2018 às 09:41)

Bom dia

Carga de agua tremenda aqui em Samora durante uns bons 10 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2018 às 10:49)

Que aguaceiro neste momento em Alcabideche


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2018 às 11:01)

Interessante, rendeu 5 mm aqui. 
No Guincho rendeu 3,2 mm


----------



## RStorm (15 Jul 2018 às 11:14)

Bom dia

Céu nublado com abertas.
Vejo uma torre a oeste, deve ser a de Alcabideche.

Máxima de ontem: *25,7ºC *
Mínima: *17,7ºC* 
T. Atual: *23,6ºC *
HR: 61%
Vento: Nulo
*
*


----------



## fhff (15 Jul 2018 às 11:17)

Chove torrencial em Sintra. Vim do Norte onde estive com tempo excelente no Gerês e Braga,  com noites de 21° C e tempo quase tropical e cá por baixo está assim...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2018 às 11:19)

fhff disse:


> Chove torrencial em Sintra. Vim do Norte onde estive com tempo excelente no Gerês e Braga,  com noites de 21° C e tempo quase tropical e cá por baixo está assim...


Sim foi um aguaceiro valente.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jul 2018 às 11:42)

já chove na baixa de Lisboa


----------



## fhff (15 Jul 2018 às 11:43)

7 mm acumulados en Sintra,  em cerca de 15 minutos. Ronca ao longe.


----------



## RStorm (15 Jul 2018 às 12:11)

Chuva forte!

EDIT 12:56 - *0,3 mm* acumulados


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2018 às 12:22)

Aguaceiro forte por Azeitão! Rápido,curto e grosso Dois minutos renderam 1mm

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jul 2018 às 12:25)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui ainda nada de chuva...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2018 às 12:29)

O aguaceiro localizado que passou por estas bandas ainda rendeu uns 10 minutos de chuva bem intensa. Agora vai espreitando o Sol.


----------



## Aspvl (15 Jul 2018 às 12:29)

Aguaceiro curto e forte ao pé de Assentiz. Entretanto continua a chover moderadamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2018 às 13:09)

Hoje passei a manhã toda na cidade de Torres Novas, num evento de observação de aves, e por uns breves minutos ainda caiu uns pequenos aguaceiros que só se sentiam a cair nos braços. 
De resto a manhã, bem como este inicio de tarde que segue cinzento, e fresco, mas apenas quando o sol não descobre.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2018 às 14:12)

Hoje foi uma carga valente na Serra da Carregueira e em Belas.* 4,1 mm* acumulados. Temperatura deu queda de 5ºC em poucos minutos. 

Máxima:* 22,4ºC*
Mínima: *16,7ºC*

Média mensal de chuva está praticamente feita, agora só falta Julho passar dos 30ºC


----------



## RStorm (15 Jul 2018 às 14:15)

Belos desenvolvimentos a norte e a leste


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2018 às 15:04)

Boa tarde, aqui na zona alta da Póvoa caiu um aguaceiro forte simultâneo com o de Loures. 
Terá acumulado cerca  de 1 a 2 mm pelos vestígios. 

Agora estão 22,2°C e 66% com vento Oeste 15 Km/h e algumas rajadas.

Formam-se cumulus mediocris que evoluem para congestus e se dissipam sem precipitar, tudo em movimento rápido para Leste.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2018 às 15:12)

Já houve aguaceiro em Coruche, aqui não passou de fraquinho  esperava mais


----------



## JTavares (15 Jul 2018 às 15:38)

Trovão maravilhoso ouvido agora em Coimbra


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2018 às 16:07)

O radar mostra vários ecos amarelo, e um vermelho sobre a zona da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, e de verdade o céu está bem escuro nessa zona.


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2018 às 16:11)

Boas,
Alguém sabe se a estação de Ourém ( seiça) avariou  ?
Deixou de reportar dados 
Tinha acumulado de 37 mm






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2018 às 16:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O radar mostra vários ecos amarelo, e um vermelho sobre a zona da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, e de verdade o céu está bem escuro nessa zona.



Bastante actividade eléctrica nas células próximas de Leiria, já dura há uma hora.
As células alinham-se ao longo das alturas desde Candeiros a Montemuro.





Já houve ecos roxos perto de Leiria e uma descarga de 64,3 kA às 14:19:00 utc.
Exemplo da frequência, em 5 minutos:


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2018 às 17:12)

Já existe registo de várias ocorrencias por inundação, no concelho de Ourém.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Jul 2018 às 17:29)

Boa tarde, por aqui apenas se aproximou uma pequena trovoada que ainda molhou o chão mas nada demais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2018 às 22:07)

Inundações em Cercal, Ourém, esta tarde.
Fotos retiradas do facebook.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2018 às 22:23)




----------



## remember (15 Jul 2018 às 22:32)

Boas pessoal, hoje andei pela zona da Mealhada!
Choveu bem para aqui 3.5mm acumulados, foi curto mas rendeu bem. Por lá muito calor quando o Sol descobria e tempo muito cinzento para os lados da Serra da Estrela, no caminho apenas apanhei uns pingos, mas enquanto almoçamos deve ter caído bem, cheirava a terra molhada e o chão ainda estava meio molhado.

25.7ºC de máxima e 18.4ºC de mínima, sigo com 20.3ºC, 83% de HR e 1019.4 hPa... O Verão esse anda desaparecido


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2018 às 22:55)

Boa noite pessoal,

E num dia em que os modelos tinham previsto qualquer coisa, a "coisa" lá se deu mesmo!  Nada por ai além, é  certo, Mas dois aguaceiros fortes ao final da manhã  deixaram de acumulado 1.3mm, e tudo regadinho
Depois o sol lá apareceu , e a máxima chegou aos 25.1°c ! Ainda deu para dar um mergulho por Alpertuche, e passear pela serra! Sem dúvida o aspecto mais positivo no meio deste  Verão não muito bem sucedido, e ver tudo ainda bem verdejante

Basicamente é aproveitar o que há 
























Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2018 às 23:07)

Bonitas fotos, amigo Ricardo !
Parabéns !





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> E num dia em que os modelos tinham previsto qualquer coisa, a "coisa" lá se deu mesmo!  Nada por ai além, é  certo, Mas dois aguaceiros fortes ao final da manhã  deixaram de acumulado 1.3mm, e tudo regadinho
> Depois o sol lá apareceu , e a máxima chegou aos 25.1°c ! Ainda deu para dar um mergulho por Alpertuche, e passear pela serra! Sem dúvida o aspecto mais positivo no meio deste  Verão não muito bem sucedido, e ver tudo ainda bem verdejante
> ...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2018 às 01:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> E num dia em que os modelos tinham previsto qualquer coisa, a "coisa" lá se deu mesmo!  Nada por ai além, é  certo, Mas dois aguaceiros fortes ao final da manhã  deixaram de acumulado 1.3mm, e tudo regadinho
> Depois o sol lá apareceu , e a máxima chegou aos 25.1°c ! Ainda deu para dar um mergulho por Alpertuche, e passear pela serra! Sem dúvida o aspecto mais positivo no meio deste  Verão não muito bem sucedido, e ver tudo ainda bem verdejante
> ...


Fotos fantásticas!  Adoro a Arrábida e tudo a seu redor.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2018 às 08:03)

Bom dia.

Finalmente um amanhecer sem nuvens! Apesar de gostar do tempo fresco e nublado, já fazia falta apanhar algum Sol logo pela manhã.


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2018 às 08:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Finalmente um amanhecer sem nuvens! Apesar de gostar do tempo fresco e nublado, já fazia falta apanhar algum Sol logo pela manhã.



Bom dia, podia dizer o mesmo, mas já estão de volta
Porra mais a nuvens que não nos largam não consigo perceber tanta nebulosidade 

Mesmo assim, bastante mais ameno, com 24.1ºC, 73% de HR e 1020.4 hPa, agora sim finalmente a subir a pressão atmosférica!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2018 às 11:10)

Ainda bem que vem nortada assim sempre limpa esta porcaria de nuvens.
É que já nem peço calor, peço apenas uns dias de sol...


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2018 às 11:17)

Boas!
O tempinho de treta continua. 
O dia até começou com bastante sol, mas as nuvens resolveram dar o ar de sua graça novamente. Estão* 21,9°C*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jul 2018 às 11:32)

joselamego disse:


> Bonitas fotos, amigo Ricardo !
> Parabéns !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk





joralentejano disse:


> Fotos fantásticas! Adoro a Arrábida e tudo a seu redor.



Obrigado pessoal, é simplesmente a belíssima Arrábida

Quanto ao tempo, ai o tempo! 
O dia até amanheceu com céu limpo, mas neste momento está bem mais nublado do que estava ontem por esta hora  Que saudades de um dia de sol  A temperatura essa esta amena por Sesimbra, *22.9ºc* e vento moderado de *NW*! Mas a praia, essa continua como se fosse Novembro! Ás moscas Tenho pessoas amigas que vivem da concessão da mesma, e já vão com prejuízos imensos, vamos ver se os próximos dias vão dar para recuperar alguma coisa, os modelos dizem que as coisas vão melhorar um bocadinho! Espero que sim


----------



## RStorm (16 Jul 2018 às 12:10)

Bom dia

Nem é preciso dizer como tem sido a manhã por aqui, penso que já todos devem saber... apenas destaco a nortada que sopra bem.
Em relação a ontem, o céu limpou-se totalmente durante a tarde e não choveu mais, sendo que o acumulado ficou-se pelos *0,3 mm*. 

Máxima de ontem: *26,0ºC *
Mínima: *17,0ºC *
T. Atual: *23,5ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2018 às 12:49)

Hoje ao contrário dos dias anteriores, a manhã amanheceu logo com sol, e a esta hora até está uma temperatura bem amena.
Sigo com 27ºC.


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2018 às 13:58)

Este ano só la vamos com a nortada! 
Gostem ou não é o que temos... Só imagino a malta na praia a levar com a areia na cara
28.2ºC, 66% de HR e vento fraco de OSO, até agora dia marcado por vento de NO.


----------



## RStorm (16 Jul 2018 às 14:14)

O céu já se limpou  

T. Atual: *25,0ºC *
HR: 52%
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jul 2018 às 15:58)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Digam lá que não tinham saudades da nortada ?!  
Céu limpo, a temperatura subiu , e até a cigarras voltei a ouvir cantar! Por momentos pensei que já tivessem voltado para debaixo da terra novamente 

Tatual: *27.4ºc*, *HR: 42%* ,e tal como já referido nortada moderada


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2018 às 16:47)

Boas!

De volta a Leiria para mais uma semana...

Durante a viagem para cá pelo IC2 cheguei a apanhar alguns pingos na zona da Benedita e aqui em Leiria ainda havia nebulosidade que acabou por dissipar. Por agora algum calor ligeiro, com cerca de 25ºC e céu limpo. 

PS: *Cheguei ao post 8000!*


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2018 às 17:03)

A tarde neste momento segue parciamente nublada, depois de ter ainda aquecido bem, e até deu para as cigarras voltarem a cantar, e quase aposto que elas já se deviam de estar a esquecer da letra da canção.


----------



## Pisfip (16 Jul 2018 às 17:36)

Boa tarde 
Mira de Aire com 24 graus e uma belíssima tarde de céu limpo no parque natural das serras de Aires e candeeiros.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jul 2018 às 18:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A tarde neste momento segue parciamente nublada, depois de ter ainda aquecido bem, e até deu para as cigarras voltarem a cantar, e quase aposto que elas já se deviam de estar a esquecer da letra da canção.




Video impressionante! Mostra bem a importância do conhecer o clima da região onde residimos, se não fosse esse conhecimento por parte daquelas pessoas todas, e as comportas daquelas praias não tivessem sido abertas atempadamente , muito provavelmente poderia ter acontecido algo bastante mais grave, e os prejuízos seriam bem maiores! Um bem haja a todos eles 

Por aqui dia mais quente do mês de Julho 
Máxima de* 28.8ºc*, que provavelmente será batida já amanhã !

Tatual: *26.1ºc*


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2018 às 20:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Video impressionante! Mostra bem a importância do conhecer o clima da região onde residimos, se não fosse esse conhecimento por parte daquelas pessoas todas, e as comportas daquelas praias não tivessem sido abertas atempadamente , muito provavelmente poderia ter acontecido algo bastante mais grave, e os prejuízos seriam bem maiores! Um bem haja a todos eles
> 
> Por aqui dia mais quente do mês de Julho
> Máxima de* 28.8ºc*, que provavelmente será batida já amanhã !
> ...



É bem verdade, eu ao ver este video, até fiquei de boca aberta, pois como é que é possivel, em poucos minutos, o caudal de um pequeno rio, aumentar de forma tão consideravel, e isto já para não falar que as pessoas arriscarem e muitos as suas próprias vidas, numa corrida contra o tempo.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2018 às 20:57)

Aí está ela, forte nortada. 
Saí de Cascais com 21 graus pouco vento. 
Chego a casa com 18 graus forte nortada e capacete na serra. 
As rajadas já abanam o carro...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jul 2018 às 22:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bem verdade, eu ao ver este video, até fiquei de boca aberta, pois como é que é possivel, em poucos minutos, o caudal de um pequeno rio, aumentar de forma tão consideravel, e isto já para não falar que as pessoas arriscarem e muitos as suas próprias vidas, numa corrida contra o tempo.


Completamente,  Perspicácia e coragem enorme da população! Penso que talvez já não tenha sido a primeira, nem segunda vez que aquilo aconteceu! Mas talvez o membro @Serra do Açor nos possa ilucidar melhor acerca disso, nota.se bem o efeito do grande incêndio do ano passado nas encostas da serra a não conseguirem suster nada nas suas margens!

Noite agradável 19.7°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (17 Jul 2018 às 09:33)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e nortada fraca.

Máxima de ontem: *26,9ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *16,8ºC *
T. Atual: *22,3ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2018 às 10:37)

Forte nortada por cá.
20,1 graus


free screen capture


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2018 às 13:26)

Hoje mais um dia que segue bem quentinho, de céu limpo, e com 30ºC.


----------



## remember (17 Jul 2018 às 13:59)

Boas pessoal,

finalmente um dia de céu limpo 31.2ºC, 48% de HR e vento fraco de NW.
Mínima de 18.6ºC com vento de E de volta a não deixar descer muito a temperatura.
Máxima de ontem de 28.9ºC


----------



## RStorm (17 Jul 2018 às 14:29)

Boa Tarde

A tarde segue quentinha e com nortada fraca a moderada.
@remember belo contraste, aqui ainda só vou nos *26,9ºC*.


----------



## remember (17 Jul 2018 às 15:05)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> A tarde segue quentinha e com nortada fraca a moderada.
> @remember belo contraste, aqui ainda só vou nos *26,9ºC*.



A máxima também acho que já foi atingida, 31.4ºC.
De momento com 30.5ºC, 50% de HR e 1014 hPa.


----------



## criz0r (17 Jul 2018 às 15:18)

Boas,

De volta ao Fórum após uma ausência de algumas semanas. Dia quente com máxima de *28ºC* e rápida intensificação da Nortada a fazer descer a temperatura até aos *27,1ºC* actuais. 

A Serra de Sintra uma vez mais com um capacete imponente, calculo que já se tenham atingido valores invejáveis de precipitação oculta lá por cima nestes ultimos 3 meses.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2018 às 15:39)

Boa tarde, céu limpo na Póvoa. 
25,1°C
61%
Nortada entre 10 e 20 Km/h
A noite foi fresca, 15°C

O anticiclone permanece afastado, a temperatura superficial da água desce aos 16°C, península interior aquece bem sob o sol forte, tudo o que é suficiente para voltar a nortada que arrasta ar maritimo: nebulosidade persistente no litoral oeste.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2018 às 15:54)

Boa tarde pesssoal,

Dia de Verão pela península de Setúbal,finalmente 

Céu limpo, muito sol e máxima de *30.2ºc*,agora já vai descendo devido a nortada moderada que se instalou, mas que sabe bem 

Tatual: *29.6ºc
*


----------



## RStorm (17 Jul 2018 às 16:56)

Boa Tarde

A máxima já foi alcançada, ficando-se nos *27,4ºC*. Agora sigo com *26,5ºC *e nortada moderada, por vezes com rajadas fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2018 às 19:12)

Boas,

Ontem rajada máxima  de *80 km/h*.
Hoje rajada máxima de *85 km/h.*

Hoje o vento já chegou com força também à vila de Cascais.
Posto isto, já devem estar a flutuar umas placas de gelo aqui nesta costa, com maior incidência a norte do Guincho.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2018 às 19:42)

Boas!
Nortada a dar-lhe bem neste momento.
Ao contrário dos últimos dias, hoje esteve sempre bastante sol e até algum calor. A máxima chegou aos *26,1°C*. 
Neste momento estão *22,1°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2018 às 20:32)

Agora por Alcabideche que exagero de vento, nortada violenta... Pobres modelos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2018 às 20:48)

Esta tarde foi marcada por vento moderado, que acalmou agora mais já depois de o sol se por, as árvores "dançavam", ao seu sabor.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2018 às 22:21)

Boa noite pessoal ,

E ao décimo sétimo dia do mês de Julho, a temperatura  lá conseguiu subir acima dos 30°c  Não deixa de ser digno de registo pela sua anomalia negativa De momento o vento já rodou para Oeste , e já se sente bem o fesquinho trazido pelo mesmo para refrescar a coisa  Sinal de mais uma noite bem dormida!
No fim de semana parece.me que vamos ter uns belíssimos dias de praia 

Máxima: 30.2°c
Mínima: 16°c
Tatual: 19.1°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (17 Jul 2018 às 22:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> ...
> No fim de semana parece.me que vamos ter uns belíssimos dias de praia
> ...



Não vão ser belíssimos, porque, com a nortada, a temperatura da água do mar vai andar na casa dos 16ºC... brrrrrr


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jul 2018 às 22:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> E num dia em que os modelos tinham previsto qualquer coisa, a "coisa" lá se deu mesmo!  Nada por ai além, é  certo, Mas dois aguaceiros fortes ao final da manhã  deixaram de acumulado 1.3mm, e tudo regadinho
> Depois o sol lá apareceu , e a máxima chegou aos 25.1°c ! Ainda deu para dar um mergulho por Alpertuche, e passear pela serra! Sem dúvida o aspecto mais positivo no meio deste  Verão não muito bem sucedido, e ver tudo ainda bem verdejante
> ...


Essas águas cristalinas e a floresta nativa a perder de vista... que tesouro!  Magníficas, Ricardo


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2018 às 22:46)

Vento muito forte 
17,5 graus. 
Por cá apenas 22,1 graus de maxima.


----------



## Tonton (17 Jul 2018 às 22:47)

Tonton disse:


> Não vão ser belíssimos, porque, com a nortada, a temperatura da água do mar vai andar na casa dos 16ºC... brrrrrr



... o que até parece quentinho se considerarmos que, lá para o litoral Norte, vai andar mais para os 13ºC!!!


----------



## remember (18 Jul 2018 às 00:21)

Boas, sigo com 19.3ºC, 75% de HR e 1013.4 hPa.
O vento já rodou de novo para E, de momento a soprar de SSE.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Jul 2018 às 08:59)

Bom dia, sigo com 19ºC e céu nublado, otem lá conseguiu ir aos 32.3ºC.


----------



## Pisfip (18 Jul 2018 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

Estão 19 graus e céu totalmente encoberto. Vento em geral fraco. 
Não espero pelo sol tão cedo.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2018 às 10:33)

Boas!

Mais uma manhã com céu encoberto aqui em Leiria, com tempo fresco para a época. Este ano tem sido uma constante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2018 às 12:47)

O dia hoje acordou cinzento, e fresco e assim permanece, eu adoro estes dias assim, pois consigo trabalhar na agricultura desde manhã cedo até á noite, sem interrupções.
25ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jul 2018 às 12:59)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia completamente diferente de ontem, voltámos ao "normal"  do que temos tido este "Inverão" !  Céu nublado, vento predominante de Oeste que traz ar marítimo ,e temperatura amena para a época!
Neste momento por Sesimbra : 22.5ºc , por Azeitão um pouco mais ameno 25.4ºc 


Tonton disse:


> Não vão ser belíssimos, porque, com a nortada, a temperatura da água do mar vai andar na casa dos 16ºC... brrrrrr



Mas este ano temos que aproveitar aquilo que vai havendo, mesmo que não seja o ideal!  E se não houver nenhuma mudança até lá, este fim de semana vai ser dos melhores que temos tidos nos últimos tempos! A temperatura da água ,essa! nada que seja muito anormal por estas bandas, e que não esteja habituado! a temperatura média da água por aqui na época balnear varia entre os 17ºc a 19ºc Até aleija os ossos 



João Pedro disse:


> Essas águas cristalinas e a floresta nativa a perder de vista... que tesouro! Magníficas, Ricardo



Sabes bem João, o calcário faz toda a diferença  O resto é simplesmente único...


----------



## belem (18 Jul 2018 às 14:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Dia completamente diferente de ontem, voltámos ao "normal"  do que temos tido este "Inverão" !  Céu nublado, vento predominante de Oeste que traz ar marítimo ,e temperatura amena para a época!
> Neste momento por Sesimbra : 22.5ºc , por Azeitão um pouco mais ameno 25.4ºc
> ...



Em Carcavelos a média da temperatura da água do mar é de 21ºc para Agosto e Setembro, sensivelmente.

Infelizmente não sei qual é a média para a costa da Caparica e para essas bandas...


----------



## remember (18 Jul 2018 às 14:54)

Boa tarde,

e voltamos ao tempo característico deste verão de 2018, nuvens, nuvens etc. e um ventinho de O bem incomodativo
Apesar disso sigo com 28.2ºC, 49% de HR e 1015 hPa, o sol quando descobre queima e bem! Vento fraco de SSO.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jul 2018 às 16:06)

belem disse:


> Em Carcavelos a média da temperatura da água do mar é de 21ºc para Agosto e Setembro, sensivelmente.
> 
> Infelizmente não sei qual é a média para a costa da Caparica e para essas bandas...



Da Costa da Caparica também não conheço, mas é sem dúvida bem mais amena que as da Arrábida! Da praia que eu falava, deixo aqui toda a informação necessária para que quiser consultar, pode dar jeito um dia 
http://www.apambiente.pt/_zdata/Div...nho_da_arrabida(PTCW2P)(ARHALENTEJO)(pab).pdf

Quanto ao tempo atual , A nortada já "varreu" as nuvens por Sesimbra, e estão* 22.7ºc.*


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2018 às 16:10)

Boa tarde, mais um belo dia de primavera com 22,9°C e 60% e nortada e provavelmente capacete na serra de Sintra (foto tirada no domingo na Pedra Amarela).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2018 às 17:18)

Ontem ao final do dia um vizinho do 3 andar aqui da minha rua teve estragos devido ao vendaval.
Parte das persianas saltaram e ficaram bem tortas.
So mesmo vendo, estava uma nortada descomunal.


----------



## criz0r (18 Jul 2018 às 17:56)

Nortada forte por aqui. A tomar as mesmas proporções do dia de ontem que esteve realmente imparável.


----------



## RStorm (18 Jul 2018 às 20:00)

Boa Tarde

Voltámos à "normalidade"  
Sol, nortada moderada e muitas nuvens até meio da tarde. 

Mínima: *17,8°C *
Máxima: *25,1°C *

T. Atual: *22,9°C *
HR: 57%
Vento: NW / 14,0 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2018 às 21:06)

Belo pôr-do-sol de primavera!
18,8°C
71,7%
Nortada constante sem rajadas, 16 Km/h, eólicas sempre em boa produção. 

Fractocumulus em evolução muito rápida.
Miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2018 às 22:36)

criz0r disse:


> Nortada forte por aqui. A tomar as mesmas proporções do dia de ontem que esteve realmente imparável.


Aqui comparando com ontem é brincadeira, apenas nortada moderada a forte.

_______
A temperatura máxima foi de 21,2 graus.
T. Actual: 17,3 graus 

A previsão está praticamente igual. O calor continuará longe destas paragens.


----------



## remember (18 Jul 2018 às 23:39)

StormRic disse:


> Belo pôr-do-sol de primavera!
> 18,8°C
> 71,7%
> Nortada constante sem rajadas, 16 Km/h, eólicas sempre em boa produção.
> ...



Boas @StormRic sempre tive esta curiosidade, como fazes os teus registos?
Aqui a estação Casas Pateo está bloqueada sempre na mesma temperatura há mais de um mês!
19.3ºC, 76% de HR e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2018 às 10:53)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã como tantas outras neste mês de Junho, um pouco fresca, com céu maioritariamente nublado. O Sol vai espreitando, e quando espreita, nota-se bem o calor. Mínima de *18,3ºC*.

Fotografia junto do antigo Parque Municipal de Montemor, esta manhã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2018 às 13:08)

Hoje é mais um dia marcado pela nebulosidade, e pelo tempo bem fresco, também devido ao vento fraco que vai soprando.
Sigo com 26.5ºC.


----------



## Fall9 (19 Jul 2018 às 13:56)

O tempo está um pouco repetitivo, por estes lados.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Jul 2018 às 16:19)

Boas, mais um dia a fazer jus ao lema deste verão de 2018: Nuvens,nuvens etc...
Mínima de 18.3ºC, actual de 26.9ºC, 53% de HR e vento fraco de N.
Céu ainda com algumas nuvens. Não me lembro de um verão recente com tantos dias seguidos, de nuvens e nortada e claro alguma instabilidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2018 às 21:03)

Aqui a noite segue já bem fresca, e o céu está bastante negro, que até dá a impressão que irá chover.
Esta noite deve ser como a anterior, em que deve baixar bem a mínima, ao ponto de cair uma boa "carga" de orvalho, tinha até a tubagem da rega a debitar a água do orvalho, quase como se estivesse a rega a funcionar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2018 às 22:20)

Boa noite pessoal,

Mais um dia daqueles que mais parece  Primavera

Céu muito nublado durante a manhã! A tarde voltou a trazer nortada moderada, que "varreu" a nebulosidade, e deixou a temperatura  chegar ao 27.1°c
Final de tarde muito fresco, com o céu muito nublado e com as pessoas a perguntar! Oh Ricardo vem ai chuva outra vez? Claro que disse que não, mas era mesmo o que parecia

Agora por incrível que pareça, está mais agradável do que estava as 19H , pela quase total ausência de vento

Tatual:20.4°c 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2018 às 08:36)

Bom dia
18,3 graus
Não há praticamente vento, contudo logo vai ser diferente, a Nortada soprará com força.

"Tudo na mesma como a lesma..."




Ontem máxima de 21 graus.
Assim de repente não me consigo lembrar do último dia de calor por cá.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Jul 2018 às 09:18)

Bom dia, ontem a máxima foi de 274ºC, hoje mais do mesmo alguma nebulosidade e vento de noroeste.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2018 às 11:09)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Bom dia, ontem a máxima foi de *274ºC*, hoje mais do mesmo alguma nebulosidade e vento de noroeste.



Máxima de 274ºC?? Esteve calor!


----------



## Luis Filipe (20 Jul 2018 às 14:32)

MSantos disse:


> Máxima de 274ºC?? Esteve calor!


Até dava para grelhar umas costeletas.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## bentanias (20 Jul 2018 às 16:51)

Curioso para ver em que lugar irá ficar este Julho no ranking dos mais "frios" dos últimos anos.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jul 2018 às 17:31)

Boas,

As persianas já estão a "dançar", é bem visível aqui da Cova da Piedade o enorme capacete da Serra de Sintra.
Temperatura primaveril de *25,4ºC* e Nortada moderada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jul 2018 às 21:52)

Hoje foi mais um dia identico ao de ontem, com temperaturas amenas, e com vento moderado, durante a tarde, o que já me obrigou a reforçar os tutores das árvores de fruto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2018 às 22:44)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia de ventania por aqui, com Sesimbra a presenciar rajadas perto dos 50km/h! Por Azeitão tarde de céu limpo,máxima de 27.2°,e muito menos vento que em Sesimbra! Rajada máxima de 37km/h! Amanhã provavelmente um pouco mais quente, e também com mais vento

Tatual:19°c,  e vento fraco de NE.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Jul 2018 às 23:00)

Boas,

Não fosse a nortada e era mais um dia nublado, limpou praticamente antes da hora do almoço.
Hoje notou-se bem a nortada, com rajadas seguidas durante o dia.
Mínima já foi atingida com 19.6ºC, 74% de HR e vento fraco de N.

Podemos esperar o repetir destes últimos dias, até ao fim do mês segundo o ipma, vento, nuvens e temperaturas abaixo da média para a época.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2018 às 23:10)

Amanhã será mais um dia ventoso por cá. Como é óbvio vai superar os valores de rajada que o ipma fala...tipico.
A temperatura da água mar vai em queda livre... Já nos 15 graus. Há uma vantagem, as águas estão bem mais cristalinas.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Jul 2018 às 08:53)

Bom dia, grande lapso meu ontem ahahahah, foi sim 27.4ºC, ontem a máxima foi de 28.1ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2018 às 11:42)

bentanias disse:


> Curioso para ver em que lugar irá ficar este Julho no ranking dos mais "frios" dos últimos anos.



Aqui tens a tua resposta 
https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/ha-30-anos-que-o-mes-de-julho-nao-era-tao-frio-9620012.html


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2018 às 11:50)

Até ao momento, rajada máxima de *72 km/h* na estação do Pai do Vento.
Mas por aquilo que presenciei já tive um valor de rajada máxima mais alta em Alcabideche, o padrão normal do norte do concelho.
Apesar do vento o sol até aquece bem, vá lá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2018 às 12:45)

Este dia de sábado segue ameno, e com vento moderado.
27ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2018 às 15:33)

Rajada máxima de *85 km/h.*
Que aceleração da nortada, impressionante.
Neste momento sopra a *50 km/h.*


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2018 às 15:58)

Dia solarengo, muito vento pela Caparica e a Serra de Sintra a "desaparecer" aos poucos:










Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2018 às 16:01)

Sim e vai continuar a desaparecer, sinal de vendaval por cá.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2018 às 16:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim e vai continuar a desaparecer, sinal de vendaval por cá.


O vento médio deve rondar os 40km/h por aqui com rajadas mais fortes. A vertente Norte da Serra deve estar ao rubro, mais uma vez algum "desprezo" pelo IPMA no que toca ao potencial de Nortada para essa zona. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2018 às 16:20)

criz0r disse:


> O vento médio deve rondar os 40km/h por aqui com rajadas mais fortes. A vertente Norte da Serra deve estar ao rubro, mais uma vez algum "desprezo" pelo IPMA no que toca ao potencial de Nortada para essa zona.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk



Vertente Norte não se passa nada de especial, a lógica é  contrária, a vertente sul é que tem sempre muito mais vento devido ao ganho de velocidade ao descer a encosta sul, aliás sem comparação possível entre os dois lados da serra. 
Quanto ao resto, basta ver que nunca mais arranjaram o anemometro do Ema do Cabo Raso... Uma amostra.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2018 às 16:33)

. 





jonas_87 disse:


> Vertente Norte não se passa nada de especial, a lógica é  contrária, a vertente sul é que tem sempre muito mais vento devido ao ganho de velocidade ao descer a encosta sul, aliás sem comparação possível entre os dois lados da serra.
> Quanto ao resto, basta ver que nunca mais arranjaram o anemometro do Ema do Cabo Raso... Uma amostra.


Sim tens razão, aliás, é bem visível aqui da Costa o efeito das nuvens a descer a toda a velocidade pela encosta Sul da Serra. Pensei que os efeitos do vento poderiam ser mais adversos do outro lado.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2018 às 17:39)

Sigo com vento nulo. 
E assim se vive na zona mais ventosa do país no verão, e das mais ventosas durante o ano.
Faço ideia o vendaval extremo na Malveira da Serra e aldeias próximas.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2018 às 20:03)

Dados de hoje.
Minima: 16,6 graus 
Maxima: 22,0 graus
Rajada máxima: 88 km/h


O IPMA previa rajadas até 60 km/h junto ao Cabo Raso... Enquanto não perceberem o aqui se passa, as previsões deles continuarão a ser lixo, refiro me única e exclusivamente a vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2018 às 21:32)

Este final de tarde, foi marcada por vento moderado, que só acalma ao inicio da noite, como já fem sendo habitual, aliás estava em t-shirt até agora na rua, e tive de me abrigar mais para junto de um alpendre, pois já tinha os braços gelados.

Foto retirada do facebook, que dá para ver bem o aspecto das nuvens.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2018 às 22:14)

Boa noite pessoal,

Mais um dia marcado pela nortada moderada! De qualquer forma um dia bastante agradável, com céu limpo e máxima de 28.2°c  Imponente o capacete da serra de Sintra visto de Azeitão Dava bem para perceber à distância que a coisa estava agreste por lá, como já aqui foi relatado pelo @jonas_87 

Fica umas fotos! 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2018 às 13:15)

Este inicio de tarde segue amena, e a cigarra está bastante animada no seu "concerto".
29.6ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2018 às 22:30)

Boa noite pessoal,

Mais um dia de Verão muito agradável 
A pouco e pouco ,a coisa lá se vai compondo por aqui 

O dia acordou nublado, mas rápido ficou limpo, a nortada 
foi soprando mas bastante menos intensa e constante do que o dia de ontem ,  uma máxima de 29.4°c , e um dia de praia muito bom, apesar da temperatura da água estar .





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2018 às 23:13)

Hoje mais do mesmo, dia ventoso.
O vento foi menos intenso, mas continuou a soprar forte, aliás a diferença de intensidade entre Cascais e Alcabideche era muito acentuada. O capacete na serra esteve presente o dia inteiro, notável a "quantidade industrial"de humidade/precipitação oculta nos últimos 30 dias. Bela foto @Ricardo Carvalho! 
Hoje a água do mar estava terrível, claramente 15 graus na zona onde estive...maldita nortada.


----------



## RStorm (23 Jul 2018 às 11:44)

Bom dia 

Nada de especial a relatar sobre estes últimos dias, o panorama tem sido sempre o mesmo: manhãs nubladas e tardes agradáveis com nortada moderada. 
Os extremos diarios tem oscilado entre os 17°C e os 27°C. 

T. Atual: *23,1°C *
HR: 59%
Vento: NW / 3.2 Km/h


----------



## remember (23 Jul 2018 às 12:18)

Boas,

O sábado foi melhor que o domingo em termos de menos nebulosidade, em termos da história do dia foram muito idênticos, nortada, nuvens e tardes agradáveis.
Mais um dia a nascer nublado e hoje o vento a notar-se de S com bastante humidade, temperatura de 24.7ºC, 63% de HR e 1015 hPa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2018 às 12:53)

O dia hoje acordou nublado e com nevoeiro presente principalmente nos vales, e assim permaneceu até depois das 10 horas, até que o sol ameno veio para ficar.
27.5ºC.


----------



## remember (23 Jul 2018 às 14:58)

Boas, o vento de S continua a marcar presença 10 km/h e com rajada máxima de 24 km/h até agora, a temperatura mantem-se inalterada praticamente.
25.4ºC, 58% de HR e 1014 hPa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2018 às 15:45)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia mais fresco que o de ontem, com céu limpo de momento, e vento moderado predominante de *SW*! Tatual: *24.7ºc*.



jonas_87 disse:


> Bela foto @Ricardo Carvalho!
> Hoje a água do mar estava terrível, claramente 15 graus na zona onde estive...maldita nortada.


Por aqui a temperatura da mesma também anda dentro desses valores @jonas_87 ! Até faz doer os ossos! Mas por outro lado transparente ,e cristalina como tudo


----------



## criz0r (23 Jul 2018 às 16:12)

Boas, 

Valente nortada por aqui, quando cheguei a casa tinha o meu compostor do outro lado do quintal e ervas espalhadas por todo o lado.
Não costuma ser habitual, ter rajadas tão fortes deste quadrante mas hoje está especialmente agressivo.


----------



## remember (23 Jul 2018 às 23:17)

Boa noite pessoal, bastou o vento rodar para NO para a temperatura atingir a máxima do dia 27.9ºC.
Sigo com 19.7ºC, 1015 hPa, 76% de HR e vento voltou a soprar de SO, fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2018 às 07:10)

Esta manhã acordou bem fresca e com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado,sendo a visibilidade inferior a 100 metros.
16ºC


----------



## RStorm (24 Jul 2018 às 10:09)

Bom dia 

A manhã começou com ceu limpo, mas agora começou a encobrir.  

T. Atual: *23,6°C*
HR: 64%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## criz0r (24 Jul 2018 às 10:22)

Bom dia,

Céu nublado e vento fraco.Temperatura amena de *21,3ºC*.


----------



## bandevelugo (24 Jul 2018 às 10:49)

What an interesting summer! Chuviscando por Lisboa


----------



## MSantos (24 Jul 2018 às 11:26)

Mais um dia fresco em Leiria, já tivemos alguns pingos.

Estão cerca de 20/21°C.






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2018 às 12:04)

Serra de Sintra - Lagoa dos Mosqueiros
9:00
Cota 300 mts
17,0 graus




image url


----------



## remember (24 Jul 2018 às 15:17)

Mais um dia nublado, mas desta vez bastante abafado. Muitas nuvens e vento fraco.
28.1ºC, 55% de HR e 1015 hPa


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2018 às 15:57)

Boa tarde pessoal,

O dia resume.se a céu nublado, uma ventania maluca predominante de *SW* pelo segundo dia consecutivo , e temperatura atual de *25ºc.*


----------



## Tonton (24 Jul 2018 às 17:33)

Por aqui, já caíram uns pingos, que ainda deram para molhar os carros e o chão, mantêm-se muitas nuvens cinzentas pelo céu e cerca de 22-23ºC.


----------



## remember (24 Jul 2018 às 18:39)

Boas, mais um final de tarde cinzento.

Fotos tiradas após o treino.

Vista para Oeste





Vista para Sul





Vista para Este





Vista para Norte





25.2ºC com 63% de HR e 1014 hPa, o vento sopra fraco de SSE.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jul 2018 às 19:36)

Caíram aqui algumas pingas, por Lisboa parecia não cair nada.

Máxima: *23,1ºC*
Mínima: *17,4ºC*

Não houve um único dia acima de 30ºC este mês, nem parece que vá acontecer  Aguardo uma anomalia das maiores que já vimos em Julho em muitos anos...


----------



## RStorm (24 Jul 2018 às 19:44)

Boa Tarde

Tarde solarenga e com poucas nuvens.
O vento soprou bem de SW durante toda a tarde, mas agora parece que abrandou.

Mínima: *17,2ºC *
Máxima: *25,5ºC 
*
T. Atual: *23,5ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: SW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jul 2018 às 19:51)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Tarde solarenga e com poucas nuvens.
> O vento soprou bem de SW durante toda a tarde, mas agora parece que abrandou.
> ...


Just a correction, soalheira*.

Solarenga refere-se a solar, uma casa nobre.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2018 às 20:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Just a correction, soalheira*.
> 
> Solarenga refere-se a solar, uma casa nobre.



Nesse mesmo site que foi indicado


----------



## Tonton (24 Jul 2018 às 21:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nesse mesmo site que foi indicado


O Priberam é uma verdadeira desgraça , é só mau português, não o usem.

http://ensina.rtp.pt/artigo/solarengo-soalheiro-e-ensolarado-um-deles-nao-tem-sol/


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2018 às 21:28)

os dias são tão monótonos que até me esqueço de vir cá

maxima de 28.1ºC
minima de 13.1ºC


eu também não gosto muito de muito calor, como os últimos Verões nos tem habituado infelizmente (e já estou habituado que tenha temperaturas elevadas aqui), mas muito sinceramente nem aos 30ºC a temperatura chega em julho, até me esqueço de vir comentar os extremos do dia


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2018 às 21:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Caíram aqui algumas pingas, por Lisboa parecia não cair nada.
> 
> Máxima: *23,1ºC*
> Mínima: *17,4ºC*
> ...



Depois do teu post fui ver os meu dados a minha máxima por cá neste mês é de 23,8 graus. Claro que não vou comparar as zonas, pois aqui é mais fresco que aí, mas não deixa de ser impressionante.


----------



## remember (24 Jul 2018 às 23:44)

Boas, e o vento de predominância de Este continua
19.9ºC, 75% de HR, 1016 hPa e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## RStorm (25 Jul 2018 às 08:37)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto. É melhor aproveitarmos estes dias assim, tendo em conta o que aí se avizinha...

T. Atual: *20,2ºC *
HR: 76%
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (25 Jul 2018 às 08:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Just a correction, soalheira*.
> 
> Solarenga refere-se a solar, uma casa nobre.


Não fazia ideia do erro que estava a cometer, obrigado pela correção


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Jul 2018 às 08:54)

Bom dia, mais um inicio de dia com céu nublado e estão 17ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 08:59)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui está nevoeiro cerrado e morrinha. Está tudo molhado...


----------



## remember (25 Jul 2018 às 09:01)

OMG, mais um dia encoberto já perdi a conta aos dias deste verão idênticos ao de hoje.

Céu encoberto e escuro para E, vento fraco variável, 21ºC, 77% de HR e 1015 hPa.


----------



## Quim meteo (25 Jul 2018 às 09:34)

remember disse:


> OMG, mais um dia encoberto já perdi a conta aos dias deste verão idênticos ao de hoje.
> 
> Céu encoberto e escuro para E, vento fraco variável, 21ºC, 77% de HR e 1015 hPa.


Tem calma, que isto para a semana já vai mudar, só espero é que não hajam consequências.


----------



## Quim meteo (25 Jul 2018 às 09:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Serra de Sintra - Lagoa dos Mosqueiros
> 9:00
> Cota 300 mts
> 17,0 graus
> ...


A serra de Sintra tem recebido muita precipitação oculta.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2018 às 09:47)

Bom dia!

Dia fresco e húmido em Leiria, com algum chuvisco a acompanhar. Estão 19ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Jul 2018 às 09:49)

Que belo, agora neste momento está a achuviscar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2018 às 10:04)

Bom dia pessoal,

Vai caindo uns "borrifos" por Sesimbra, *HR* de* 88%*, e temperatura atual de *18.3ºc*! Sol nem vê-lo


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2018 às 10:59)

céu encoberto
20.5ºC


----------



## RStorm (25 Jul 2018 às 11:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Vai caindo uns "borrifos" por Sesimbra, *HR* de* 88%*, e temperatura atual de *18.3ºc*! Sol nem vê-lo


Bem me parecia que tinha avistado cortinas de chuva aí para esses lados, ainda cheguei a pensar que era neblina, mas pelos vistos não...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2018 às 12:36)

Este final de manhã/inico de tarde, segue com céu encoberto.
24ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2018 às 15:54)

RStorm disse:


> Bem me parecia que tinha avistado cortinas de chuva aí para esses lados, ainda cheguei a pensar que era neblina, mas pelos vistos não...



Nada disso amigo, pelo menos em Sesimbra não! Nem o chão chegou a molhar! Mas o dia segue bastante desagradável por aqui

Vento de *NW* moderado,  *81%* de *HR* , e temperatura de *20.5ºc.*


----------



## remember (25 Jul 2018 às 18:33)

Mais um dia para se juntar a tantos outros do mes de Julho, hoje nem descobriu o sol.
Olhando para o céu, dizia que era capaz de chover
23.9ºC, 1014 hPa, e 65% de HR. Vento fraco de NNO.
Entre isto e o calor, que venho o calor... Hoje não há vistas que se safem


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2018 às 18:59)

dia todo encoberto
máxima de 24.2ºC
minima de 12.8ºC
actual 21.8ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2018 às 19:11)

O céu está neste momento bastante escuro, até comentava agora á pouco com os meus pais, que até parecia que a chuva estava para vir.
De resto este final de tarde segue na mesma abafada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jul 2018 às 19:25)

Hoje de manhã fui até ao Miradouro do Cabeço de Montachique. Estava a ver se vinham uns dias melhores antes de sair de Lisboa, mas como até sexta o panorama deve ser semelhante, decidi ir hoje.

A nebulosidade estava mais baixa do que pensava, a cerca de 400m de altitude (o VG está a 409m). A precipitação oculta fazia-se notar bem.

Um magnífico local, mas que não deu para apreciar, pois este Verão continua atípico (não por muito mais tempo, parece).

--

O caminho a subir, com o miradouro coberto pelas nuvens.






Do lado esquerdo (de quem sobe), as ruínas do Sanatório Albergaria Grandella.






Já no topo.


----------



## RStorm (25 Jul 2018 às 20:04)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Nada disso amigo, pelo menos em Sesimbra não! Nem o chão chegou a molhar! Mas o dia segue bastante desagradável por aqui
> 
> Vento de *NW* moderado,  *81%* de *HR* , e temperatura de *20.5ºc.*


Pela escuridão e pelas pequenas cortinas, julguei que tivesse chovido por essas bandas...


----------



## RStorm (25 Jul 2018 às 20:08)

Boa noite 

Céu nublado durante todo o dia, o sol só descobriu durante 10 minutos agora no final da tarde. 
O vento tem soprado fraco de NW. 

Mínima: *18,4°C*
Máxima: *23,9°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2018 às 20:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Hoje de manhã fui até ao Miradouro do Cabeço de Montachique. Estava a ver se vinham uns dias melhores antes de sair de Lisboa, mas como até sexta o panorama deve ser semelhante, decidi ir hoje.
> 
> A nebulosidade estava mais baixa do que pensava, a cerca de 400m de altitude (o VG está a 409m). A precipitação oculta fazia-se notar bem.
> 
> ...



Boas fotos!
O topo desse local não tem praticamente vegetação, como por exemplo muitas árvores como acontece na serra de Sintra. Não havendo praticamente obstáculo algum  principalmente árvores julgo que dificilmente haverá precipitação oculta de jeito.

Aqui um pequeno texto sobre o fenómeno.

"A precipitação oculta pode ser entendida como a capacidade que a vegetação tem de, por um processo de impacto ou colisão, fazer precipitar as minúsculas gotículas de água existentes no nevoeiro e que na sua ausência permaneceriam em suspensão na atmosfera. Por nevoeiro entende-se toda a nuvem que interceta a superfície topográfica. Dadas as suas reduzidas dimensões, apenas uma ínfima quantidade de gotículas de nevoeiro precipita diretamente no terreno, pelo que a presença de um obstáculo, natural ou artificial, promove a interceção destas pequenas gotículas que, ao coalescerem, se tornam maiores e mais pesadas, precipitando no solo. A vegetação, devido ao movimento contínuo dos seus ramos e folhas, constitui o obstáculo mais apropriado à captação da água em suspensão no nevoeiro. O tipo, a dimensão, a densidade e a homogeneidade da floresta, bem como a exposição aos ventos, são também fatores que influenciam fortemente a quantidade de água captada."

http://aprenderamadeira.net/precipitacao-oculta/


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2018 às 20:43)

Quim meteo disse:


> A serra de Sintra tem recebido muita precipitação oculta.



Sim carradas mesmo, ando por lá várias vezes por semana e  é impressionante.
Ao ponto de criar poças com alguma dimensão, estradas molhadas e até mesmo gerar lama em alguns trilhos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 20:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Hoje de manhã fui até ao Miradouro do Cabeço de Montachique. Estava a ver se vinham uns dias melhores antes de sair de Lisboa, mas como até sexta o panorama deve ser semelhante, decidi ir hoje.
> 
> A nebulosidade estava mais baixa do que pensava, a cerca de 400m de altitude (o VG está a 409m). A precipitação oculta fazia-se notar bem.
> 
> ...


Grandes fotos! Parabéns! Já agora as fotos 3, 4 e 5 mostram excelente disjunção prismática do basalto, fantástico!


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2018 às 21:57)

Céu sempre nublado, ainda senti algumas pingas. 

Contudo, muito abafado por Lisboa (ilha de calor), locais sem nortada por exemplo. Tive no Terreiro do Paço, o topo de nuvens branco e a praça em si já branca fazia daquilo uma estufa 

Máxima: *21,8ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jul 2018 às 22:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas fotos!
> O topo desse local não tem praticamente vegetação, como por exemplo muitas árvores como acontece na serra de Sintra. Não havendo praticamente obstáculo algum  principalmente árvores julgo que dificilmente haverá precipitação oculta de jeito.
> 
> Aqui um pequeno texto sobre o fenómeno.
> ...



Obrigado!  E sim, tens razão! Ali não tem vegetação alta praticamente nenhuma. Obrigado pela partilha do texto 



luismeteo3 disse:


> Grandes fotos! Parabéns! Já agora as fotos 3, 4 e 5 mostram excelente disjunção prismática do basalto, fantástico!



Obrigado!  Aquele local antigamente (muito antigamente, época do Neocretácio) constituía uma chaminé vulcânica, entretanto _desactivada_. Impressionante como aqueles calhaus foram ali parar


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2018 às 23:55)

Boas!

Hoje o sol nunca brilhou em Leiria, a nebulosidade foi uma constante e chegou a chuviscar ligeiramente durante a manhã.

Parece que vem aí calor a sério...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2018 às 12:43)

Este final de manhã segue amena, com 26.6ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 14:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado!  E sim, tens razão! Ali não tem vegetação alta praticamente nenhuma. Obrigado pela partilha do texto
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado!  Aquele local antigamente (muito antigamente, época do Neocretácio) constituía uma chaminé vulcânica, entretanto _desactivada_. Impressionante como aqueles calhaus foram ali parar


Sim, de facto muito interessante. Essa disjunção prismática é única no continente e devia ser um geo sítio preservado e com visitas guiadas. Não só foi uma chaminé vulcânica pertencente ao complexo vulcânico de Lisboa, como foi formada debaixo de água.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2018 às 15:18)

Boa tarde pessoal,

A tarde segue amena, e com vento moderado de *NW* ! Temperatura atual de *27.2ºc*, e *HR *do ar bem mais baixa que ontem *42%*
Curiosamente, esta noite noite tive das mínimas mas altas do mês de Julho, sem que nada o fizesse prever, por pouco não tive uma noite tropical!  *19.6ºc*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (26 Jul 2018 às 15:42)

Boa tarde, Minima de 19.2ºC por agora estão 29.1ºC e céu limpo, será mesmo que vêm ai calor tórrido?


----------



## remember (26 Jul 2018 às 18:32)

Boas, mais um dia que nasceu cinzento, mas que rapidamente limpou.
Não fosse o vento de vez em quando a fazer das suas e estava um dia que é um mimo  Ia-me esquecendo, primeira mínima tropical do mês, 20.2ºC















Ainda tive direito a ver um voo de um avião militar na base militar de Alverca
25.5ºC, 56% de HR e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jul 2018 às 19:14)

máxima de 27.8ºC (+3.6ºC)
minima de 19.1ºC (+6.3ºC)
actual 24.6ºC


----------



## RStorm (26 Jul 2018 às 19:42)

Boa Tarde

Dia soalheiro e agradável com céu limpo, nortada moderada e muita nebulosidade ao inicio da manhã.
A mínima escapou por um triz de vir a ser tropical.

Mínima: *19,8ºC *
Máxima: *26,1ºc 
*
T. Atual: *25,3ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2018 às 21:31)

Boas

Dia ameno com máxima de 22,3 graus.
Houve algum vento, rajada máxima de 60 km/h.

Já não é a primeira vez que antes de surgir calor à sério, há dias de forte nortada por cá... curioso, falo de dia 30 de Julho.
Duvido que bata a t. máxima anual, o quadrante do vento é que vai decidir muita coisa, quer mínimas quer máximas.
-----

Esta manhã,  o capacete não larga a Peninha aquilo é que é amor.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2018 às 21:42)

Noite agradável por aqui, finalmente

Ainda 20.6°c , e uma lua fantástica, amanhã é dia de eclipse 

Máxima do dia: 27.8°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (27 Jul 2018 às 09:13)

Bom dia. Chove pela venda do Pinheiro (morrinha) mas o radar não indica nada 

Voltei ontem da Galiza, la era verão 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2018 às 10:06)

Bom dia.

Por aqui também choveu, a rua está toda molhada. Mínima de *18,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2018 às 11:32)

Boas 

Estava a ver o meteograma de Coruche para dia 1 Agosto, há possibilidade daquela zona registar amplitude térmica superior a 30 graus, impressionante.
O mesmo se aplica a outras estações, por exemplo Seiça, Ourém.

Para cá o Ecm tirou bastante calor... Vamos ver.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jul 2018 às 18:14)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Tarde com céu limpo, vento moderado predominante de Oeste e máxima de* 27.5ºc*!

De meter respeito o meteograma da última saída do GFS para a cidade de Setúbal  Três dias praticamente seguidos com temperaturas acima do *40ºc*, previsão completamente fora do normal, chegando mesmo a dar como previsão para dia 5 (Domingo) *43.0ºc*, muito próximo do recorde da mesma, atingindo em Julho de 1995 de *43.5ºc*



Do calor já sabemos que vamos levar com ele, mas também acredito que a partir de amanhã os modelos comecem a cortar no calor, como o europeu já começou a fazer Vamos aguardar!!

Para mais tarde recordar 






*Edit: *Saída da 12z um pouco mais branda, mas a continuar a fornalha, e dia 6 adiante!! Resta.nos mesmo aguardar , e nunca será demais prevenir


----------



## david 6 (27 Jul 2018 às 19:30)

máxima de 28.0ºC (+0.2ºC)
minima de 15.3ºC (-3.8ºC)
actual 23.7ºC


----------



## RStorm (27 Jul 2018 às 19:44)

Boa Tarde

Dia com o mesmo panorama dos anteriores: manhã nublada, tarde soalheira e nortada fraca.
Agora começaram a surgir algumas nuvens altas a leste, mas julgo que isso não nos impedirá de ver o eclipse  

Mínima: *18,2ºC *
Máxima: *25,8ºC 
*
T. Atual: *24,3ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jul 2018 às 21:24)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem ameno, a cigarra começou logo a cantar, ás 9 da manhã, o que ultimamente não é muito normal.
A serra D'Aire e Candeeiros está já coberto por um autentico manto de nuvens.
Por aqui ainda não consegui ver a lua, com as nuvens a tarefa não é fácil.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2018 às 21:54)

18, 4 graus


----------



## remember (27 Jul 2018 às 23:58)

Boas, máxima de 29.6ºC.
Mínima de 19.5ºC, actual de 19.6ºC, quase a alcançar a mínima da noite, 72% de HR e  vento fraco de N.


----------



## Candy (28 Jul 2018 às 03:32)

Sorry pelo Off-topic

Sei que está tudo out, mas está a dar um documentário brutal na RTP 1 "O pior tempo de sempre", acerca de tornados.
Voltem atrás na box que vale a pena.  

Ps. Esta manhã voltou a chover em Peniche! A tarde foi muito quente. Valeu-nos a brisa. 
Na terça feira tb foi manhã de molha aqui pelo Oeste, apanhei-a no IP6 e não foi nada meiga.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2018 às 10:33)

Esta manhã segue já amena, com 26ºC.

O eclipse ontem, visto no concelho de Torres Novas, foto retirada do facebook.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jul 2018 às 16:54)

máxima de 28.0ºC (+0.0ºC)
minima de 14.0ºC (-1.3ºC)
actual 27.1ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2018 às 18:12)

A tarde segue com vento moderado, aliás com já vem sendo habitual todos os dias, as árvores "dançam" por todo o lado.
A temperatura segue já algo fresca.


----------



## RStorm (28 Jul 2018 às 19:17)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou com céu limpo, mas começou a nublar-se por volta da hora de almoço e assim se manteve até meio da tarde.
A nortada tem soprado fraca, por vezes moderada durante a tarde.

Mínima: *16,8ºC *
Máxima: *26,4ºC 
*
T. Atual: *24,9ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Jul 2018 às 20:01)

Boa tarde, mais um dia de um bom verão, a máxima foi de 28.5ºC e nortada moderada durante a tarde.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2018 às 22:18)

A noite segue já fresquinha, e com vento fraco.
Na rua estando em t-shirt apetece logo procurar um local mais abrigado.
Sigo com 19.3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2018 às 22:45)

Boas,

Maxima: 22, 9 graus
Actual: 18,0 graus

Parece que por cá,Quinta poderá ser o pior dia da semana.
A Ecm dá 36 graus.
O Gfs dá 37 graus.
É bastante calor para esta região.


----------



## remember (28 Jul 2018 às 23:43)

Boas, 18.1ºC de mínima e 30.2ºC de máxima.
Dia igual ao de ontem nuvens e mais nuvens quase o dia todoSol muito forte, queimava mesmo hoje.
Sigo com 19.6ºC, 74% de HR, 1017 hPa e vento fraco de S.


----------



## Man duro (29 Jul 2018 às 09:57)

Boas,

Estão 21 graus por Moscavide.

É para aproveitar estes dias porque para a semana vai ser a doer...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2018 às 10:48)

Esta manhã segue fresca, com a ajuda do vento fraco.
23ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jul 2018 às 15:15)

Boa tarde pessoal,

O dia de Domingo segue com céu limpo e bastante agradável, em contraste com o dia de ontem! Temperatura atual de 24.1°c e vento moderado de Oeste! A água do mar essa, continua a espera de melhores dias







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2018 às 21:22)

Por aqui mais uma noite fresca e agradável, pena é que já seja por poucos dias, sigo com 20ºC.
Mais um por de sol, com muitas nuvens no céu, como tem sido habitual.

Foto retirada do facebook.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jul 2018 às 21:33)

maxima de 27.2ºC (-0.8ºC)
minima de 15.4ºC (+1.4ºC)
actual 20.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2018 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

Pois é o estado do tempo vai mudar de uma maneira, por aqui prevejo que as mínimas tropicais possam igualar ou ultrapassar as actuais máximas... lucidativo no mínimo.
Entretanto sigo com tempo cinzento e fresco.

Vai ser estranho ver a rede IPMA com valores superiores a 44 graus,pobres populações.
Se na capital já dão 41 graus...


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 09:34)

Mais um dia para aproveitar e este é o último antes de vir o calor.

A partir de quarta vamos suspirar para que venha tempo mais fresco.

Sigo com tempo fresco e nublado, com 22 graus.


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2018 às 12:30)

Boas, e mais um dia que nasceu cinzento neste mês de Julho.
Por volta das 7:30, chegou a borrifar  Agora já vai a aquecer bem, e a limpar.
29.7ºC, 50% de HR e vento fraco de SSO, tempo bastante abafado. A mínima fixou-se nos 19.2ºC. Bastante vento de SE/SSE durante a noite.


----------



## RStorm (30 Jul 2018 às 12:47)

Bom dia

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *17,9ºC *
Máxima: *25,2ºC 
*
A manhã de hoje começou com céu encoberto e chuviscos, mas agora o sol já brilha.

T. Atual: 24,1ºC 
HR: 56%
Vento: NE / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 12:53)

A manhã ainda chuviscou por aqui, mas agora já está a abrir.

Temperatura atual: 25°C

Humidade: 58%

Vento fraco.

Este dia ainda vai ser mais ou menos fresco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2018 às 12:56)

Por mais um dia que segue ameno, com 29.2ºC.
O calor que se avizinha, obriga-me a cuidados extra com as regas, e verificação permenorizada de todos os gotejadores, para tentar amenizar ao máximo o efeito deste calor extremo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2018 às 15:23)

A nortada já sopra de forma moderada, como é habitual.

Com o calor que aí vem, lá vou eu ter de fazer de vigilante da natureza, por conta própria, directamente do meu ponto de vigia improvisando, cobrindo uma área talvez de 50 hectares.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2018 às 15:46)

28.0ºC
só de pensar que esta semana vou ter +15ºC que isto... e é senão for mais


----------



## criz0r (30 Jul 2018 às 17:03)

Boa tarde,

Dia agradável por aqui com uns amenos 26,2ºC. A nortada vai-se instalando e sopra por vezes moderada.
Aproveitar, estes ultimos dias de frescura porque a partir de 4ªfeira, não se sabe onde isto vai parar.


----------



## fhff (30 Jul 2018 às 17:31)

Só agora vemos um pouco de Sol, por Sintra. Dia sempre cinzento e bastante abafado. Temperatura às 14H  era de 24°C.


----------



## Man duro (30 Jul 2018 às 18:04)

Continua o céu limpo.

Temperatura máxima: 26°C

Humidade atual: 65% (a subir)

Vento fraco a moderado.

Amanhã já sobe mais a temperatura.


----------



## RStorm (30 Jul 2018 às 20:38)

Boa Noite

Tarde de céu limpo com nortada fraca.

Mínima: *18,4ºC *
Máxima: *26,6ºC 
*
T. Atual: *22,6ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2018 às 22:06)

máxima de 28.5ºC (+1.3ºC)
minima de 16.7ºC (+1.3ºC)
actual 21.3ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2018 às 22:44)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia de céu limpo e ameno por aqui! Máxima de 26.9 ,e vento moderado de Oeste.

Muito provavelmente vou  ter mínimas por Azeitão , muito perto das máximas que tenho tido durante grande parte do mês de Julho‍

Só a titulo de curiosidade, a previsão automática do IPMA mete 41°c para Sesimbra dia 3 (Sexta-feira)

Hum...Sesimbra, mar, litoral! Já fui nas apostas, subestimei o evento


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2018 às 22:55)

Mais uma máxima a bater quase nos 30ºC, 29.8ºC. Por volta das 16h era um bafo, parecia que estava bem mais quente do que aparentava.
Tempo abafado de novo, 22.8ºC com 75% de HR e 1018 hPa. O vento sopra fraco de N, 26.8ºC  dentro de casa


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2018 às 23:26)

Boas,
19,8 por aqui.

Bem o Ecm mete já mínimas muito altas para cá, não me espanta pois esta zona com lestada instalada consegue mínimas valentes. Como costumo dizer esta zona tem poucas mínimas tropicais, mas as que tem por vezes passam os 24 chegando aos 26 e 27 graus. Por exemplo prevê se mínima de  27 graus para Sábado.
Falando das máximas Ecm mete 38 graus para quinta...


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2018 às 23:43)

Céu encoberto e continua abafado, vento de NNE, temperatura igual 22.8ºC


----------



## Man duro (31 Jul 2018 às 00:01)

Céu já com nuvens e tempo abafado, estão 21°C e vento fraco.


----------



## Thomar (31 Jul 2018 às 08:13)

Bom dia!. Ainda o calor não começou e sai uma mínima tropical por aqui ,* +20,4ºC.*


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 08:18)

Bom dia, incrível realmente... 21.7ºC de mínima e o evento ainda nem começou!!!
Termina o mês de Julho tal como o conhecemos ou recordamos: manhã cinzenta, 22.6ºC, 79% de HR e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## marcoguarda (31 Jul 2018 às 09:52)

Saí de Leiria com 22º pelas 8:45h, a começar a abrir, chego aqui à Burinhosa (23km de distância) e a temperatura está nos 20º e muita chuva fraca! Tudo encharcado e as caleiras a fazerem bem o seu trabalho.


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2018 às 10:57)

Mínima tropical de 20,4ºC

Agora já vai em 26,4ºC e vento nulo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2018 às 11:18)

Esta manhã segue com céu pouco nublado, e bem abafada.
A cigarra já canta desde as 9 da manhã.
28ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2018 às 11:52)

Porra... 



upload images for free


----------



## Man duro (31 Jul 2018 às 11:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Porra...
> 
> 
> 
> upload images for free



Ainda vais aos 40 porra...

E para não falar das mínimas quase 30°C.


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2018 às 12:24)

Já vai nos 29,3ºC e hoje já deve ir alem dos 30ºC


----------



## Man duro (31 Jul 2018 às 12:41)

E já vão 26°C.

Humidade: 58%

Vento fraco.

Céu ainda com nuvens, mas a temperatura já deve ir perto dos 30°C.


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 12:59)

Começou já a soprar o vento de SSE, com 31.1°C, que bafo... A APP da netatmo prevê normalmente por baixo, previa 29°C para hoje, amanhã já vai aquecer bem...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 13:05)

Boas pessoal,

Dia bem mais quente do que tem sido habitual por aqui, sinal do que vem para ai 

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo e *29.3ºc*, total ausência de vento a fazer a diferença  A partir de amanha a história , será outra completamente diferente! O vento pode para já parecer fraco nas previsões, mas a instabilidade provocada pelo calor , poderá dar origem a correntes de convecção! Situação extrema na península de Setúbal e restante país! Probabilidade de 3 dias seguidos com mais de *40ªc* é grande dose!! Completamente, inédito!!
*
Dia 2 (Quinta-feira)
*






*Dia 3 (Sexta-Feira)
*





*Dia 4 (Sábado)
*





*Dia 5 (Domingo) a diferença, deve notar.se muito pouco! 
*






Nós próximos dias , as cigarras vão é ficar roucas de tanto cantar @Pedro1993 , vai ser dia e de noite!! Será que também cantam de noite?!! 

Isto não está para brincadeiras , não , não!


----------



## RStorm (31 Jul 2018 às 13:06)

Boa Tarde

A mínima de hoje foi tropical *20,6ºC*, não estava nada à espera... 
Mais uma vez o dia amanheceu com céu encoberto, mas limpou-se logo a meio da manhã. Agora está quase limpo, apenas com alguns cumulus no horizonte e com vento muito fraco de NE. 

T. Atual: *25,6ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NE / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Man duro (31 Jul 2018 às 13:06)

Vento fraco.

Temperatura a subir bastante.

Já levo 27°C.

Humidade a descer(55%).


----------



## jorgeanimal (31 Jul 2018 às 13:16)

@lourinhã 
Há meia hora estava a chuviscar. Faz algum vento de NW


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 13:16)

Cá está ele...apareceu mais cedo hoje!








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (31 Jul 2018 às 13:57)

A temperatura sobe a bom ritmo, já vai nos *27,3ºC*.
O vento rodou para NW, mas ainda vai soprando muito fraco (1,1 Km/h).


----------



## fhff (31 Jul 2018 às 14:56)

24°C pelo Litoral Sintrense. Tudo nublado junto ao mar e no extremo oeste da Serra. 1 km para o interior e temos céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2018 às 15:27)

30.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2018 às 15:34)

Boas!

O dia começou com muita nebulosidade que entretanto já dissipou, por agora 25/26ºC.

Ultimo dia "fresco" aqui em Leiria, amanha a musica já será outra...


----------



## criz0r (31 Jul 2018 às 15:58)

Ora bem. Lestada presente e máxima a disparar já nos *30,3ºC*.
Até tremo só de pensar nos próximos dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2018 às 16:04)

Acho que nunca na vida tinha visto tantos dias seguidos em Lisboa com +40ºC... O recorde absoluto vai estar por um fio!

Neste último dia de Julho fresco, temperaturas chegam à média:

Máxima: *28ºC*
Mínima: *18,5ºC
*
Nem imagino com a Volta a Portugal a começar a Sul, nos dias 2 e 3 de Agosto, vai ser mesmo a doer para os ciclistas...


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2018 às 16:05)

30.9ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2018 às 16:08)

Setúbal a máxima até agora aqui foi de 31,4ºC e já custa


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 16:54)

Wow   Com o aproximar da hora da verdade, os modelos em vez de tirar, carregam!!

É Muitooooo...










Tatual: *30.1ºc* e vento moderado de *NW.*


----------



## Man duro (31 Jul 2018 às 17:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Wow   Com o aproximar da hora da verdade, os modelos em vez de tirar, carregam!!
> 
> É Muitooooo...
> 
> ...



Realmente porra...

E isto já não há de mudar muito.

Vamos ter que aguentar vários dias acima dos 40°C e mínimas acima dos 25°C!

A temperatura máxima: 31°C

Temperatura atual: 27°C

Humidade: 65%

Nortada moderada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2018 às 18:19)

Quem é que será que vai conseguir dormir em condições nestas próximas, ou será melhor guardar já um lugar dentro do frigorífico.

A tarde aqui segue com a a nortada fraca a moderada, a temperatura está já a baixar de forma gradual, sigo com 28ºC.


----------



## tucha (31 Jul 2018 às 19:14)

Realmente, eu que detesto calor, nem quero pensar no que ai vem...e o Ipma sem aviso nenhum para Lisboa e a colocar almodovar com aviso vermelho com 37 graus e lx com 41 sem aviso...
E hoje aqui por lisboa já se sentiu bem a coisa a aumentar, 30 graus, e já estou farta...na praia estive menos de duas horas da 17 até agora e acho que já apanhei sol a mais tal era o calor que estava...

Por curiosidade, qual foi a maxima desde sempre em lx, e quando foi???


----------



## André Filipe Bom (31 Jul 2018 às 20:05)

Hoje foi mais quentinho, a máxima foi de 31.8ºC, os próximos dias nem quero imaginar.


----------



## RStorm (31 Jul 2018 às 20:41)

Mínima: *20,6ºC *
Máxima: *28,7ºC *

Hoje já se sentiu algum calor e a temperatura não subiu mais graças ao aceleramento da nortada. 
Amanhã já devo ir aos 35  

T. Atual: *22,0ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2018 às 20:44)

Sigo com vento bastante forte e 18,8 graus.
Até ao momento rajada máxima de 80 km/h... Enfim aquela máquina de vento do costume.
Vou ter saudades desta frescura...
Aqui o calor so começa apertar e muito é na Quinta Feira. 
Amanhã não será nada de especial. 
A lestada irá entrar na madrugada de quinta, e a partir daí começa o sufoco... Falo desta zona.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jul 2018 às 20:50)

máxima de 30.9ºC (+2.4ºC)
minima de 19.4ºC (+2.7ºC) (minima tão alta não esperava)
actual 22.7ºC

este mês só tive 4 dias acima dos 30ºC, e na primeira semana de agosto vou ter mais dias acima dos 40ºC do que tive em julho acima dos 30ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jul 2018 às 21:08)

tucha disse:


> e o Ipma sem aviso nenhum para Lisboa e a colocar almodovar com aviso vermelho com 37 graus e lx com 41 sem aviso...


Lisboa vai entrar em alerta laranja na Quinta às 11h...


tucha disse:


> Por curiosidade, qual foi a maxima desde sempre em lx, e quando foi???


*42,0°C *na estação de Lisboa, Gago Coutinho, em 2003.


----------



## blade (31 Jul 2018 às 21:20)

43ºc no aeroporto 3 vezes, já nem sei se essa estação ainda existe lisboa vai aos 44ºc este sábado


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 22:11)

Lá se foi a mínima tropical e continua a descer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (31 Jul 2018 às 22:32)

tucha disse:


> O Ipma já colocou alerta laranja para sexta com 40 graus, não entendo é como é que para sabado com 42 não colocou ainda nada...
> Mas que brutalidade para sabado, 27 de minima, 42 de maxima...!!!
> Sim, por Lisboa tem estado ventoso, desde o final da tarde e continua, o vento a "puxar" a temperatura...
> o estado do mar tambem não tem estado famoso, no domingo na Praia grande bandeira vermelha, hoje em carcavelos amarela com uma ondulação forte...
> Daquilo que se dizia por aiquinta seria o dia de mais temperatura, mas para o Ipma será Sábado...que dizem, qual é a vossa opinião??


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 22:49)

remember disse:


> Lá se foi a mínima tropical e continua a descer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deixa lá isso, nos próximos tempos até te vais fartar disso

Em relação a máxima recorde por Lisboa foi efetivamente os 42°c no famoso dia 1 de Agosto de 2003Como o Tiago referiu, deixo aqui um mapa com os recordes de temperatura das capitais de distrito, para depois a malta poder comparar! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Jul 2018 às 22:51)

Boa noite a todos.
Após ausência larga por força do trabalho eis que regresso mesmo a tempo de um bom "churrasco".
Nestes últimos 3 meses a envolvente á minha estação mudou significante nas encostas a norte e oeste. Desapareceram as árvores, tudo cortado. Mais tarde ponho fotos.
Neste momento sente-se o fresquinho dos 17.2°C actuais. A máxima ficou se pelos 26.9°C
Nos próximos dias não vai ser bem assim e espero bater o recorde das máximas que está fixo nos 40.0°C


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 22:53)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Após ausência larga por força do trabalho eis que regresso mesmo a tempo de um bom "churrasco".
> Nestes últimos 3 meses a envolvente á minha estação mudou significante nas encostas a norte e oeste. Desapareceram as árvores, tudo cortado. Mais tarde ponho fotos.
> Neste momento sente-se o fresquinho dos 17.2°C actuais. A máxima ficou se pelos 26.9°C
> Nos próximos dias não vai ser bem assim e espero bater o recorde das máximas que está fixo nos 40.0°C


Bem vindo de volta, espero que tenhas trazido o protector solar

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 22:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Deixa lá isso, nos próximos tempos até te vais fartar disso
> 
> Em relação a máxima recorde por Lisboa foi efetivamente os 42°c no famoso dia 1 de Agosto de 2003Como o Tiago referiu, deixo aqui um mapa com os recordes de temperatura das capitais de distrito, para depois a malta poder comparar!
> 
> ...



Pois eu sei, só achei interessante, mais frio hoje que ontem a esta hora!
Até é melhor para refrescar a casa, antes da brasa


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 22:59)

remember disse:


> Pois eu sei, só achei interessante, mais frio hoje que ontem a esta hora!


O vento de Este ontem fez a diferença, eu fiquei quase lá! Mas desceu aos 19.3! Hoje com vento de NW vai descer bem mais 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2018 às 23:00)

Está com um vendaval...não estão a perceber.
Como tinha dito há uns dias atrás, cá está o vento muito forte antes de um episodio de calor.
No mês passado aconteceu isso, e já aconteceu mais umas quantas vezes.

Hoje ao final da tarde não havia capacete apesar do vento forte, isso deve-se ao quadrante do vento que era de NE, e à menor humidade disponível.
______

Aqui no litoral temos sempre subidas mais bruscas, por exemplo o ECM mete 27ºC para amanhã e 39ºC para quinta, subida de 12ºC num só dia, é muita fruta a ser verdade.


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 23:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O vento de Este ontem fez a diferença, eu fiquei quase lá! Mas desceu aos 19.3! Hoje com vento de NW vai descer bem mais
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Pois já vi que é generalizado.


----------

